# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  ِِمن هم عرب فارس؟!! .. موضوع حلو للمناقشه!! .. دشي وابدي رايج الغاليهَََ

## om3laawi

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

هلا خواتـــــــــي الغاليــــــــات .. من زمان كنت حابه ارمس عن هالموضوع المهم بالنسبه لي وااايد وأكيد بالنسبه لكن .. الموضوع هو عن عرب فارس ناس لاهم ينتمون لفارس ولا لهني دولتنا الحبيبه .. جزيرة قشم التابعه لايران عاداتهم غير.. تقاليدهم غير.. تحس فيهم النخوه العربيه الحلوة تحس فيهم الشجاعه ونفس القيم والعادات .. وانا صغيره كنت دوووم اتسأل نحن ننتمي لوين بالضبط؟! صح اني مواطنه وهالشي افتخر فيه ووسام على صدري بس من انا وانا صغيره كانن ربيعاتي يقلن لي يالعيميه او بالاصح يا الايرانيه وانا الصراحه كنت اتسآءل كيف انا ايرانيه ولا اني ألبس شراتهن؟! بالعكس أحيد وانا صغيره امي كانت تعلمني على السروال خخخخخخخخ وامي روحها ما تظهر من البيت الا لابسه هالبرقع والله كنت استغرب انزين نحن نلبس شرات العرب اللي هني براقع وسراويل جيف نحن ايرانين .. وبعد والله ما اقول كل لهجتنا عربيه بس في واااايد من كلماتنا عربيه؟؟!! بعد الاكل نفسه تقريبا ونفس العادات والتقاليد .. والله لين ما فهمت اروحي وعرفت جبيلتي من وين (نحن من قوم (آل بشر) والله حتى يوم كنت اودي اوراقي اجدم على شغل يستغربن البنات من جبيلتي ويسالني من وين انتوا؟؟؟!! خاصه هني في العين استغرب انه في وااايدات ما يعرفن .. عشان جيه ولاسباب ثانيه والحمدلله وصلني هالتقرير جاهز على الايميل حبيت بالصور اوضح انا من وين وابيكن تدورن اكثر في قوقل .. أخليكن احين مع الصور وتحياتي لكل عرب فارس .. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
( ملاحظة : الموضوع فقط للنقاش مب للضرابه خخخخخخخخخخ)

هذي صور عدة لمناطق في الساحل من جزيرة قشم حيث تلقى فيها روح العروبة المجيد وتلاحظ تمسكهم بالعادات العربيه الاصيله :
لنتابع ذلكـ في هذه الصور ...


عجوز بلباسها الخليجي العربي التقليدي تقف بين أحدى فرجان مدينتها


أحدى فرجان جزيرة قشم تتزين ببيوتها العربية


صور لبعض السفن القديمة التي تدل على الاصاله العربيه 

الفنون الشعبية فى جزيرة جسم او قشم


من جزيرة جسم 


عرمكى مقر حكم قبيلة العبيدلى 


جارك قلعه الشيخ صالح بن شيخ محمد آل علي 


مرباخ مقر حكم قبيلة الحمادى


مضارب قبيلة آل بشر آل مرة في مدينة مغوة



هذه الصورة تفوح منها روح العروبة الخالدة لا أطيل عليكم وأجعل الصورة تتكلم عن نفسها:


كانت نساء عرب فارس الوحده عن الف رجل و هذا ليس مبالغه ولكن الظروف اللى
كانت تعيشها امهاتا وجداتنا صنعت منهن شخصيه قويه لو سئلت ودققت لتجد عند
كل وحده فيهم حكايه كفاح حكاية صبر حكايه الم ومر حكايه فيها دموع وعرق جبين
طاهر الذين ينظرون للصورة هذه يعتقدون للوهله الاولى ان هذى عباره عن كومة
حطب تتحرك ولكن هذن نساء عظيمات كانت الوحده فيهن تذهب باكرا الفجر للحطب
تحمل على ظهرها حطب مسافه طويله وحطب بكميات عاليه وعندما تعود لا ينتظرها الطعام جاهز
والماى البارد ولكن ينتظرها عمل وعمل وعمل تخيل للحظه كيف كانن يقطعن المسافات
الطويله للبحث عن الحطب ويعودن وهن على هذا الحال جبال شاهقه ودورب
طويله وصحراء ورمال وهذى المراءة لا تملك الا الصبر ...



عجوز بلباسها الخليجي تخيط على ماكينة الخياطة



الأرض تتكلم عربي وتلهج بلسان خليجي



هذى لصورة من جوجل ايرث لجزيرة هنياام

وفي عام 1928 احتلت ايران جزيرة هنجام بعد ما طردت حاكمها (الشيخ عبيد بن جمعة الفلاسي).

>>>>>>

الموضوع متعوب عليه اتمنى من الكل يشارك ويبدي رايه ..

وســـــــــــلامتكن.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## عروس العام

والنعم في عرب فارس وكل العرب وين ماكانوا وين ماحلوا
حابه اضيف المعروف منذ القدم ان ساحل ايران المطل على الخليج العربي سكنته قبائل عربية مب من يوم هذا يرد لفترة جديمة وعاشوا في تلك المناطق وهي مناطق لا تتبع لايران ولا غيرها ولكن بعد توسع ايران وطمعها بالجزر والمناطق العربية ضمت هذه المناطق لها وفرضت عليهم لغتها ولكن العرب احتفظوا بعاداتهم وقيمهم العربية الاصيلة يمكن فيه اختلاط خفيف وهذا ملاحظ على الملامح 
ولكن يظل العربي عربي لو شو ماصار ولو منو ما خالط وناسب ...
تحيتي لج ولعرب فارس ولكل العرب

----------


## ealgassmi

موضوع وااااااااايد حلو 
وراااااائع جدا 
وما اقدر اقول شي لانج مكفيه وموفيه 
تسلمين

----------


## maha99

مرحبا وسهلا بالجسمي وقبايلهم العربيه كلها

----------


## فتاة راك

موووضووووووووعج حلوووووووووووووووووووو 
جداااااااااااا
هههههههههههه
استغربت من البرقع معقوووووولة
شي ناس غير الاماراتين يلبسون برقع
حتى دول الخليج ما استهروا بالبرقع 
مثلنا..
شوفوا موقعهم


عرب فارس - بحث عن القبائل العربية التي نزحت إلى الساحل الشرقي من الخليج ( الهولة)"
المؤلف : الأستاذ محمد دخيل العصيمي
الطبعة الأولى 1418 هـ / 1997 م
مطابع الشاطئ الحديثة بالدمام

القبائل العربية في بر فارس موزعة حسب مناطق تلك القبائل  


منطقة بني العباس في بستك 
إمارة المدنيين 
منطقة قواسم لنجة 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة آل حرم 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني خالد - النصوريين - القسم الغربي 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني خالد - النصوريين - القسم الشرقي 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة المرازيق 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني علي 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني حماد - المنطقة الغربية - المنطقة الشرقية 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة عبيدل 
المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بن بشر 


أشهر الأسر العربية في بر فارس 
الأنصار
آل بهزاد
آل خاجة
آل الخنجي
الدواسر
آل بو رميزان
آل زاهد
آل زينل
آل سفر
آل سميط
آل سمية
العباسيون
آل غرشي
آل العيوني
آل فخرو
آل كاظم
آل كانو
آل الكرك
الكنوك
آل كنكون
آل مشاري
آل مؤيد
آل النجدي
آل الشيخ يعقوب أو آل إبراهيم

----------


## bdo0or

حلو الموضوع وايد..
تصدقين اختي انا يوم كنت في الجامعه الكل يسألني عن جبيلتي وعن أصلي.. يوم سرت خبرت ابويه قالي ترى اللي يسأل عن أصل الناس هو هب من الأصل.. وكان يقولي نحن آخر شي كلنا في قبر واحد وكلنا مخلوقين من طين.. حتى اختي كانت تقولي قول حق البنات اللي يسألونج الحين العالم وصلوا المريخ وصعدوا القمر وانتوا لين الحين ترمسن في هالسوالف خخخخخخخخخخ..

----------


## ماخذة راحتي

ايواااااه هذي المواضيع الحلوة اللي تزودنا بالمعلومات عاااااشو عرب فارس وعااااااشو العيم الخدمووووني  :Big Grin:

----------


## om3laawi

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ....

والله اسنانست من مشاركاتكن .. ونتريا البقيه :12 (56):

----------


## om3laawi

> حلو الموضوع وايد..
> تصدقين اختي انا يوم كنت في الجامعه الكل يسألني عن جبيلتي وعن أصلي.. يوم سرت خبرت ابويه قالي ترى اللي يسأل عن أصل الناس هو هب من الأصل.. وكان يقولي نحن آخر شي كلنا في قبر واحد وكلنا مخلوقين من طين.. حتى اختي كانت تقولي قول حق البنات اللي يسألونج الحين العالم وصلوا المريخ وصعدوا القمر وانتوا لين الحين ترمسن في هالسوالف خخخخخخخخخخ..


خخخخخخخخخخخخ هلا الغاليــــه .. ما قلتي شو من جبايل انتي؟؟!

----------


## الدامه

تسلم يدج الغالية بس عرب فارس معروفين ولهم أصول عربية وعاشوا بين معلقين بين ساحل بلادفارس ودولة الإمارات التي رحبت بهم 
وعرب بني ياس بعد معروفين ولهم أصول عربية وعاشوا في الأمارات ورحبوا بمن حل في دارهم 

عرب فارس= عرب بني ياس 
عرب = عرب 
في نهاية نجتمع على كلمة لاأله إلا الله وأن محمدرسول الله

----------


## اشواق نونا

روووعة الموضوع...^_^

----------


## ام صغيرونه

بصراحه الموضوع وااااااايد حلو

من زمان ابا اعرف شو سالفة عرب فارس بس مب عارفه من وين 
الله يعطيج العافيه....

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

الله يعطيج العافيه
الموضوع واايد حلو

----------


## أم الوحيد

والنعم في عرب فارس وكل العرب وين ماكانوا وين ماحلوا
حابه اضيف المعروف منذ القدم ان ساحل ايران المطل على الخليج العربي سكنته قبائل عربية مب من يوم هذا يرد لفترة جديمة وعاشوا في تلك المناطق وهي مناطق لا تتبع لايران ولا غيرها ولكن بعد توسع ايران وطمعها بالجزر والمناطق العربية ضمت هذه المناطق لها وفرضت عليهم لغتها ولكن العرب احتفظوا بعاداتهم وقيمهم العربية الاصيلة يمكن فيه اختلاط خفيف وهذا ملاحظ على الملامح 
ولكن يظل العربي عربي لو شو ماصار ولو منو ما خالط وناسب ...
تحيتي لج ولعرب فارس ولكل العرب

----------


## بنت الاسياد

انا اهل امي وابوي كلهم من عرب فااارس وانا وااايد افتخر فيهم وامي اتخبرني انها ودتني يوم انا لي سنه طبعا مااذكر شي بس ف خااطري اسير واشوف بيوت يدودي وانا للحين افتخر اني من عرب فاااارس>>>ذاله ريلها ذل خخخخ

----------


## dboooo

هذا احنا خدموني و يقولون عيم مع ان الثابت انهم عرب فارس بيقولون من وين يت الرطينه اقولكم من الاحتلال خربوا السنتهم خخخخخخخخخخخخ الله المستعان و ايد اختي يوم قالت قلنا في قبر واحد اللهم احسن خواتيمنا

----------


## بومه عبيطه

> اشكرج على الموضوع الروعه...انا عيييميه..وما كنت افهم الفرق بين الايراانين والعيم هههههه


الايرانين غير 

والعيم غير

وعرب فارس غير

----------


## دلوعتكم

الموضووع وايد حلوو 
تسلمين اختي 
واختي ام زاايد صدق انج اصل

----------


## ماخذة راحتي

> اسمحيلي اختي نحن عيم و لكنا سنه ...في ناس ممكن شيعه لكم مب العيم الي نحن نرمس عنهم الي نحن نعتبرهم من قروبنا ...يعني ما ينتمون الا قبايلنا المعروفه ...حتى العوائل الشيعيه الي دخلت على بعض القبائل و انخلطت وياهم و بمرور السنين صاروا سنه بعد نعرفهم و معروفين ان اجداد اجدادهم كانوا شيعه ...حتى مرات الشياب ما بينهم يعلقون عليهم او يعيرونهم شوي يعني من الدعابه بس
> 
> قد يكون في لبس في الموضوع بين بعض القبائل الاخرى تنتمي الا عرق ثاني موجود بالدوله مب عرب و لا عيم ...قد يضن البعض انهم عيم و هم فيهم مجموعه من القبائل الشيعه ...و مب حابه اذكر اسماء علشان ما تصير حساسيات 
> 
> و السموحه


كلامج صح 100%

ما اختلفنا عرب فارس عرب .. هم سنة

بس اللي قاهرني يوم البنات يتفلسفون ويقولون ان العيم شيعة!! راجعو كلامكم شوية وعيب عليكم اتغيرون مذهب العيم ! تراكم وايد اهنتونا! والحمدلله العيم لهم مكانة عالية وعوايل معروفة ومحترمة
وللمرة ال100 اقول انه العيم سنة 100% .... والبحارنة والأعجميين اللي من شمال ايران وطهران هذيل هم الشيعة فهمتو الحينه؟ فرجاءا اللي تقول انهم شيعة تسير تقرأ في الكتب وبتعرف ان البحارنة وسكان شمال ايران هم الشيعة .... مثال للعوائل العيمية السنة : القرقاوي والزرعوني والعوضي 
وفكري وخوري وبستكي والسركال والقرق وقرقاش وكلداري والجناحي وكرمستجي والخـــاجة و أهلي .. هذيل كلهم سنــــــــة 100% 

انا مب يالسة اتكلم عن عرب فارس الحينه ,, بس حبيت اااكد حق اللي يقولون ان العيم شيعة مادري من وين يابو هالكلام؟؟؟ الشيعة هم آل رحمة وكانو والحداد هذيل شيعة لان اصلهم بحارنة ومن مناطق ايران الشمالية .....

العيم سنــــــة  :Sob7an:

----------


## om3laawi

> هلا حبيبتي تعقيبج ع ردي ^^
> ترى في جبايل من الهوله تزاوجوا وفي جبايل ماتزاوجوا مع العجم والاكراد
> 
> وترى مع الوقت لازم بنتطبع باللي حوالينا شي لا ارادي
> يعني اللي يبا يدرس لغه انجليزيه وبيدرس في ديره اجنبيه
> لازم يسكن مع عايله اجنبيه في نفس الديره اللي بيدرس فيها عشان يكتسب لغه
> 
> وهالحاصل شلون ماتبين ناس عااشوا مده طويييييييييله بين العجم ان مايتكلمون اللغه
> !!
> ...


مشكوره الغاليـــــــه كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## om3laawi

> كلامج صح 100%
> 
> ما اختلفنا عرب فارس عرب .. هم سنة
> 
> بس اللي قاهرني يوم البنات يتفلسفون ويقولون ان العيم شيعة!! راجعو كلامكم شوية وعيب عليكم اتغيرون مذهب العيم ! تراكم وايد اهنتونا! والحمدلله العيم لهم مكانة عالية وعوايل معروفة ومحترمة
> وللمرة ال100 اقول انه العيم سنة 100% .... والبحارنة والأعجميين اللي من شمال ايران وطهران هذيل هم الشيعة فهمتو الحينه؟ فرجاءا اللي تقول انهم شيعة تسير تقرأ في الكتب وبتعرف ان البحارنة وسكان شمال ايران هم الشيعة .... مثال للعوائل العيمية : القرقاوي والزرعوني والعوضي 
> وفكري وخوري وبستكي والسركال والقرق وقرقاش وكلداري والجناحي وكرمستجي والخـــاجة و أهلي .. هذيل كلهم سنــــــــة 100% 
> 
> انا مب يالسة اتكلم عن عرب فارس الحينه ,, بس حبيت اااكد حق اللي يقولون ان العيم شيعة مادري من وين يابو هالكلام؟؟؟ الشيعة هم آل رحمة وكانو والحداد هذيل شيعة لان اصلهم بحارنة ومن مناطق ايران الشمالية .....
> ...


اختي بالغلط انا قلت ان العيم شيعه ومشكوره ع مداخلتج الحلوة واحب اقولج ان نحن لازم نفهمن شو الصح وشو الغلط مب نسكر الموضوع!!!! واللي حابه تفهم برايها واللي لا هم برايها .. ما تفرق عندي والله.

----------


## om3laawi

> عزيزتي هل الرساله مب موجهه لج كانت موجهه لعضوه حذفوا ردودها


سوري عيل ما كنت اعرف ومشكوره على اضافاتج الرائعه ..

----------


## om3laawi

> تراكم حشرتونا 
> 
> آخرتكم للتراب والدود


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقج والله بس في ناس مب طايعه تفهم هالشي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## om3laawi

> اول شي مشكورة ع التعب و المجهود الرائع 
> موضوع حلو 
> 
> 
> 
> وبحكم اني من عرب هنيام واصول بني ياس حبيت افيدج بهاي المعلومات نقليتها من موقع ثاني 
> هنجام وبن ياس 
> جزيرة هنجام وقد سميت بلاد العود موطن بنى ياس وقبائل الخليج العربى تقع هذه الجزيرة فى مدخل او عنق الخليج العربى بالطرف الجنوبى لسواحل جزيرة قشم ويفصلها عن هذه الجزيرة المشهوره مركز قبيلة بنى معين يبلغ عمق مياة سواحلها من 6 _12 قدما كانت مركزا لقبيلة بنى ياس العربيه والتى جاءت لدبى برئاسة الشيخ عبيد بن جمعة ثم خلفه ابنه احمد وقبائل من القواسم وبنى مره بندر او فرضه جيده بسواحل هادئه لرسو السفن التجاريه والبوارج العسكريه وترتبط بجميع بنادر المنطقة من الكويت الى البحريين والبصره والمحمره ودبى وبندر عباس وسواحل عمان يمكن مشاهدة سواحل مسقط وعمان والجزر المجاوره من مرتفاعتها اذا كان الجو صحوا وجزيرة مهمه ذات استراتيجيه عسكريه كقاعده بحرية مكشوفه يصعب الدفاع عنها اذا هوجمت بقوة بحريه يبلغ ارتفاع مرتفاعتها الصخريه ثلاثمائه وخمسين قدما حرارتها مرتفعه جدا فى فصل الصيف فى الاشهر من اكتوبر حتى نوفمبر تسقط فيها الامطار الغزيرة بحيث يعيش الاهالى بثلاث مناطق هضبيه مرتفعه نسبيا وهذه المناطق هى مركز محطه التلغراف ومبانيها التى اسسها الانجليز على الهضبه المشرفه على البحر من الطرف الشمالى 
> قرية هنجام الواقعه جنوب شرق الجزيرة وقد بنوا فيها حوالى مائتى منزل واخيرا منطقة غيل التى كانت تقطنها حوالى ثلاثين اسرة عربية لقد عرف سكانها الذين قدموا من دبى والرمس وراس الخيمه وعمان بالذكاء والفطنه والعمل بجهد وصفات عربية اصيله مثل اكرام الضيف واغاثة الملهوف من اعمالهم الغوص والتجارة وصيد السمك وصناعة الشباك وزراعة الخضروات وتربية المواشى والخيول العربية الاصيليه بنى الانجليز على سواحلها الشماليه رصيفا لسفنهم التجاريه والحربيه بويه بحرية ومركز مبانى شركة التلغراف وبعض الاثار حتى الان باقيه البيوت والمسجد فى عام 1904 اصبحت مركزا دوليا للتلغراف ومينا للتجار بعد المناوشات الايرانيه الانجليزيه اظطرت القبائل العربيه العوده الى موطنها الاصليه فى دبى والرمس وراس الخيمه وعمان (( والبعض منهم من خلال معرفتى الشخصيه رحل لجزر اخرى ومنها للساحل وسكنوا فى قرى عربيه موجوده حتى اليوم تعرف بقرى عرب 
> ...


نحن في اهالينا من هنيام وصدق انهم اهل حشيمه واخلاق والله ورمستهم وايد تعيبني^^ خخخ

----------


## alasi

تسلمين صاحبة الموضوع ...تثرين معلوماتنا التاريخيه....بس الظاهر ان البنات خربوا الموضوع"الله يسامحهم"
أنا بصراحه ما تفرق عندي عربي عيمي من أصل عربي و عيمي من أصل إيراني و بلوشي من إيران و بلوشي من باكستان و بلوشي من أصل عربي هندي بنغالي .............كلنا من آدم و آدم من تراب...و السموحه

----------


## السنافيـ !

تسلمين الغلا عالموضوع واي واحد يقول انه عرب فارس عيم فهذا يطلع لا عمره قرى كتب
ولا جالس ايداده وسمع منهم امنو هل عرب فارس


عرب فارس هل بحر وتجار وايامهم كانو ويييييييين واصلين والنعم فيهم 

وسبعت انعام بعد 

نحن عرب ومايحتاي موضوع ولاشي يثبت معربانيتنه 

وانا من هل عرب فارس وتاريخنا قوي وبكل فخر عايلتي

كانت من اعرق العوايل قبل الاتحاد وتجار بحر ومشايخ 

لكن لكل زمااان دولة ورجال 


يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي على هالطرح

ارق تحيه

----------


## om3laawi

> الحين شي بنات من عرب فارس يقولون نحن عيـم اللي فهمته
> وشي بنات يقولون لا 
> والي نعرفه انه العيــــــم هم ذو اصوول ايرانية 
> هايلا الي يطروون طرر من الجمال والبياااااض
> 
> الحين ماعرفنا لكم 
> عرب فارس هل اصولهم عجم او لا
> 
> انا اقوول دام انهم عرب
> ...


اختي لا تنسين هم تموا فتره طويله هناك .. اكيد صار تزواج امبينهم وتاثرت اللغه صح في بعضهم كانوا متشددين بلغتهم وما ياخذون الا من بعض وفي بعض تاثروا نحن يعني اهالينا خوا منهم وتاثرت اللغه .. اتذكر دكتور ف الجامعه الله يذكره بالخير كان يقول انه يدوته ايرانيه هذا صار نتيجه اختلاطهم بالفرس ذيج الايام فعشان جيه طلعوا بيض مع انه عرب فارس اصل ..

----------


## نوبدي

خريطه توزيع مناطق العرب وعلى فكره مناطق العيم السنه عدالنا 

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/im2jpg/3t890030.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## om3laawi

> موضوع شيق الغاليه .. واذا كان على الضرابه عاااادي اختي تعودنا .. طنشي هههه
> 
> يحكي قصة قبايل عربيه .. واعرف ان اكثرهم يحملون شجرة عائله يمتد نسبها الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> 
> اعرف ناس من قوم الحوسني عنهم نفس هالشجره ويمتد نسبهم لين الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب 
> 
> ووايد صحبتهم حلوه واحسهم متمسكين وااايد بالدين وتعاليمه 
> 
> ما شالله عليهم الله يحفظهم


ههههههههههههه .. حلوه تعودنا .. بس والله اخاف ينحذف الموضوع بسبه هالبعض .. الحمدلله ان في ناس استفادت ..

----------


## واثقة الخطى

للتوضيح عرب هنيام يزقرزنهم عرب هنيام 
مب عرب فارس 

وقبيله بنـــــــــــي ياس من هنيام

----------


## للمره 1000

في شي مهم في نظري عن تاريخ عرب فارس 

و مفخره لهم 

حروبهم مع القواسم ضد البرتغالين و البريطانين يعني ضد المستعمرين ..و خاصه ان وايد من المعارك صارج جريب مناطقهم

----------


## om3laawi

> حلو الموضوع
> 
> صراحه معلومات اول مره اعرفها
> 
> ما كنت اتوقع حد يلبس البرقع غير بلادنه


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وازيدج من الشعر بيت الوحده تنغصب تلبس البرقع من عمرها 11 سنه يدوتي تقول انه خلاص تعودت عليه لدرجه انها كانت ترقد بالبرقع .. خخخخ

----------


## om3laawi

> الغاليه الحوسني قسمين قسم عرب عمان 
> 
> وقسم عرب فارس وهم سكان الغرب أي غرب بر فارس 
> 
> وعلى فكره الحوسني يعرفون بعض على الرغم انهم احلاف ومب قبيله وحده
> 
> ففي حوسني من بني النصوري- تميم - العبيدلي- ال حرم وغيره 
> 
> وطبعا شي بعض الاصول الاخرى دخلت ضمن الحوسني بس هذيله شويه ومالهم
> ...


مشكورة على اضافاتج نوبدي .. مداخلاتج اكثر من رائعه ..

----------


## om3laawi

> موضوعج الغاليه رووووعه...
> 
> وعن نفسي اقول وبكل فخر ان اصل اجدادي من عرب فااااارس...
> 
> وخاطري ازور عرب فارس بس ماصار لي الشرف....قريب ان شاءالله..
> 
> واتمنى قوم الغربيه (بدع زايد)يدخلون الموضوع ويتأكدون من الاصل والعادات والتقاليد اللي مازالت قائمه 
> 
> لاني انجرحت منهم كفايه ...والبعض منهم دوم يقولون انتوا الايرانيين... والله عيب عليكم ..
> ...


والله صدقج انا بعد انجرحت واااااااااااااااايد ايام المدرسه لدرجه ان البعض كانن يزقرني يا الايرانيه .. انزين حتى لو كنت ايرانيه شو ها التفرقه البايخه كلنا مسلمين الحمدلله والناس وصلوا القمر ونحن الا عيمي وعربي خخخخ صج تفكير مال زمان يدي .. وان شاء الله الغاليه بتزورينها وانا بعد ما زرتها وكل سنه احشرهم بس لين الحين ما صار ان شاء الله هالسنه اذا الله احيانا ..

----------


## om3laawi

> تسلمين صاحبة الموضوع ...تثرين معلوماتنا التاريخيه....بس الظاهر ان البنات خربوا الموضوع"الله يسامحهم"
> أنا بصراحه ما تفرق عندي عربي عيمي من أصل عربي و عيمي من أصل إيراني و بلوشي من إيران و بلوشي من باكستان و بلوشي من أصل عربي هندي بنغالي .............كلنا من آدم و آدم من تراب...و السموحه


الله يسلمج ويشرفني مرورج .. صدقج ما شي فرق كلنا عيال ادم ..

----------


## om3laawi

> للتوضيح عرب هنيام يزقرزنهم عرب هنيام 
> مب عرب فارس 
> 
> وقبيله بنـــــــــــي ياس من هنيام


صدقج قوم هنيام جبيلتهم بني ياس .. مشكوره ع المداخله ..

----------


## om3laawi

> في شي مهم في نظري عن تاريخ عرب فارس 
> 
> و مفخره لهم 
> 
> حروبهم مع القواسم ضد البرتغالين و البريطانين يعني ضد المستعمرين ..و خاصه ان وايد من المعارك صارج جريب مناطقهم


صدقج والله وهالمعارك تمت سنيين وايدين استشهدوا فيها ..

----------


## أم هدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





الحمادي

الحماديون أو الحميديون هم من سكان نجد، بطن من (جذام) انتقل فخذ منهم من نجد إلى منطقة (العديد) جنوب شرقي دولة قطر الواقعة على ساحل الخليج العربي، وذلك سنة 990هـ .
وعلى أثر الخلاف الذي وقع بينهم وبين جيرانهم العبادلة – الذين سكنوا المنطقه قبلهم – على بئر الماء، انتقولا سنة 1110هـ إلى برفارس . وسبب الخلاف الذي حدث بينهم هو قلة الماء وعدم كفايته للقبائل الساكنة في تلك المنطقة. حيث لم يكن لم يكن فيها غير بئر واحد لسقي الحيوانات التي كثرت لديهم، وهي الإبل والغنم. وبسبب قلة الماء والجدب الذي حل بهم، إذ عدمت المراعي، انتقل بنو حماد إلى البر الآخر وهو برفارس. وكان برفقتهم جمع كبير من البدو سكان المنطقة، وهم من قبائل شتى. وكان يرأس هؤلاء البدو المدعو حاتم بن حمود. وتم انتقاهلم عن طريق رأس (بوعبود) بالسفن الشراعية.


أنواع قبيلة الحمادي:




النوع الاول:هذا النوع الي هم فعلا حماد اب عن جد وتاريخهم وهجراتهم كانت مع الشيوخ من قديم الزمان

النوع الثاني: الي انظمو بعد هجرة الحماد الى فارس وراحوا الحماد وحكموا مناطقهم ودشوا تحت سلطتهم ودايما كانوا قريبين من الشيوخ في غزواتهم وحروبهم وهذيل يتسمون بالحمادي وهم مش من بني حماد بس علاقتنا معاهم قديمه وصار نوع من التزاوج بينهم وعطيكم مثال على المناطق هذي مثل رستاق وبوجير

النوع الثالث:هم عرب اقحاح ومصدر فخر لقبيلتنا وقوه بنفس الوقت هذيل ناس من قبايل معروفه بس السؤال اللي يفرض نفسه متى انظمو تحت قبيلة بني حماد؟
الجواب بعضهم انظموا في فارس تحت حكم بني حماد وبعضهم بعد رجوعهم من الامارات
مثال على هذا الشي
مثلا الدواسر انظموا معانا تحت اسم القبيله في فارس
بس في الامارات انظمو القبايل التاليه بني خالد ال حرم المرازيق(بعضهم) بني بشر بني تميم بني مالك هذيل ناس والنعم فيهم ناس عرب ولا عليهم اي غبار بلعكس مصدر فخر وقوه للقبيله بس اتمنى انهم ما يقولون مثلا فلان بن فلان الخالدي الحمادي
يقولون على طول الحمادي احسن على شان لاتصير تفرقه والله يحفظهم إن شاء الله

النوع الرابع: هم من الحماد اليي اصلا ما هاجرو من الخليج يعني ماراحوا فارس اعتقد بعض من حماد راس الخيمه اهم من هالنوع واكثرهم في عمان والسعوديه واليمن
هذيل عقب وقعة العديد انتشروا في الخليج وماهاجرو مع ربعهم ربما هذيل الي يقولون احنا مب تبع داوود (رئيس القبيله حاليا) يكونون من هالنوع ولله اعلم اذا كانوا صادقين بس الي اعرفه حماديه راس الخيمه اقدم بوايد من حمادية ابوظبي.

وفوق هذا كله يقولون عيم وايرانيين وكلات ليش ما اعرف

----------


## om3laawi

العادات والتقاليد عند عرب فارس:

لا تختلف عادتنا وتقالدينا عن عرب الخليج ابدا ونذكر هنا بعض عادتنا وتقاليدنا

الزواج:

كان التبكير بالزواج من السمات المميزة في مجتمعنا فزواج البنت يكون ما بين 13، 14 سنة والشاب ما بين 15، 17 سنة.

الاحتفالات:

ان عادات الزواج لا تختلف كثيرا عن العادات المتبعة عند باقي عرب الخليج حيث تبداء بالخطبه ثم عقد القران ويسمى عن عرب فارس (الملجه) والعريس لا يرى عروسه الا وقت الدخله فقط ويتم احضارها ملفوفه بالاقمشه والملابس ولا يرى منها شى وتجلس فى زاويه من الغرفه مغطاه بالكامل

وتختلف مراسيم الزواج بختلاف المتوي المعيشه والمكانه الاجتماعيه فتستمر حفلات الزواج والولائم عند الشيوخ وكبار التجار الى اسبوع كامل ـ اما متوسطي المعيشه فقد تصل الى ثلاثة ايام اما من يكون من ضعفاء الناس فلا تتجاوز يوم وليله

الطعام:

تتكون ولائم الطعام من اطباق رئيسيه مثل الهريس والرز واللحم ويسمى العربى 

الحنــــــــه:

يجتمع عدد كبير من اصدقاء العريس واخوانه وابناء عمومته فى مكان واسع مثل الساحه فيقوم احدهم بقص شعر راس العريس و تززينه وسط هتفات وتغريد النساء

الزهبة .. أدوات العرس:
وتكون على العريس امه واخواته يقومن بتجهيز كل شى وشراء الملابس والعطورات وما يلزم للعروس

الطماشه :

وهي عباره عن فرقة من الرجال والنساء يشكلون فرقه متخصصه في الافراح فيقمون بدق الطبول و والعزف على الهبان ويغنون عدة الوان فنيه .

ويستخدمون الات العزف مثل الصرناج و الطبل 

اليبياب :

ومعروفه فى كل الدول العربيه بالزغاريد

المشاطه :

امراءة كبيره بالسن ترافق العروس حتى وقت الدخله تعطيها النصايح

ويدخل الزوج بزوجته فى بيته او بيت اهله وليس فى بيت اهلها

الزي :
يلبس الرجال في غير اوقات العمل الثوب والاوزار والعمامه والبشت ويسمونه سوعية
وتلبس المراء ثوبين احدهما سميك ويسمى كندوره ( دراعه) واخر خفيف ويسمى ثوب ويلبس فوق الكندوره وتلبس ايضا السروال والملفع( الشيله) وعند الخروج تلبس الدفه وهي العباه والبرقع ويسمى بطوله وهو معروف في باقي بنادر الخليج العربي الاخرى .


لمذاهب الدينية :
ان عرب فارس مسلمون سنه

لم ينقطع اتصالى بالعلماء فى المملكة العربيه السعوديه ابدا

ويصومون ويفطرون شهر رمضان مع دول الخليج العربى

----------


## om3laawi

من هم الهوله الاصليون؟

لم يُهمل المؤرخون المعاصرون امثال نيبور و جاكوب موسيل ولوريمر، الذين رصدوا لنا كم هائل من احداث الخليج السياسية والاجتماعية خلال الفترة السابقة لفترة الهجرة الأخيرة إلى دول الخليج زمن حكم الشاه رضا بهلوي مطلع القرن العشرين الميلادي، حيث نجد لديهم وصفاً واضحا لهوية عرب الهوله الحقيقيون، وفقا لمعاير جغرافية واجتماعية و اقتصادية دقيقة.

جغرافيا:

يجمع هؤلاء المؤرخون جغرافيا على ان عرب الهوله يسكنون في منطقة جغرافية محددة تبدأ من بندر كنج جنوبا وصلا الى بندر كنكون (كنعان) شمالا، ومن ساحل الخليج العربي غربا الى جبال زاجرس شرقا، وهذه المنطقة الجغرافية تسمى بمنطقة شيبكوه أي الجبل المنحدر، ولا وجود للهوله وفقا لهذا الوصف في المناطق خارج هذه المنطقة كمنطقة بندر عباس او بستك او بوشهر أو الاحواز، فهي مناطق لا تدخل ضمن هذه المنطقة، وسكانها بالتالي ليسوا من عرب الهوله و ان كانوا في غالبيتهم من العرب.

اجتماعيا:

تخبرنا المصادر التاريخية بأن عرب الهوله لا ينحدرون من أصل قبيلة واحدة وانما هم ينحدرون من اتحاد عدة قبائل عربية محددة، ويجب التركيز هنا على كلمة محددة، فالقبائل المنتمية لعرب الهوله هم القبائل التالية:

1. قبيلة القواسم: ويتواجد هؤلاء القواسم في جلفار (رأس الخيمة) و الشارقة و بندر لنجه و بندر كنج.

2. المرازيق: يتواجدون بصورة رئيسية في بندر مغوه.

3. آل علي: يتواجدون بصورة رئيسية في أم القيوين و الشارقة و بندر جارك و جزيرة قيس.

4. بني بشر: قبيلة صغيرة تسكن جارك و جزيرة قيس.

5. بني حماد: تتواجد هذه القبيلة بصورة رئيسية في بندر نخيلوه و مرباخ ومقام و جزيرة هندرابي و بندر شيروه.

6. بني عبيدل: ويتواجدون بصورة رئيسية في جزيرة هندرابي و بندر شيروه وجزيرة الشيخ شعيب و امارة الشارقة.

7. آل حرم: ويتواجد افراد هذه القبيلة بصورة رئيسية في بندر نابند و بندر عسيلوه و جزيرة البحرين وعينت في سلطنة عمان.

8. بني مالك: يتواجد افراد هذه القبيلة في بندر نابند و بندرعسيلوه و بلدة الخرة و شبه الجزيرة القطرية.

9. بني تميم: يتواجدون بشكل رئيسي في بلدة جاه مبارك و جزيرة هندرابي و جزيرة طنب الكبرى و الصغرى وابو موسى و جزيرة القشم.

10. آل نصوري او المنصوري: يتواجدون بصورة رئيسية في بندر طاهري و بلدة ملوه و بندر عينات و بندر كنكون و قراى وادي قابندي.

----------


## om3laawi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمادي
> 
> الحماديون أو الحميديون هم من سكان نجد، بطن من (جذام) انتقل فخذ منهم من نجد إلى منطقة (العديد) جنوب شرقي دولة قطر الواقعة على ساحل الخليج العربي، وذلك سنة 990هـ .
> ...


والنعم بالحمادييييييين كلهم وما عليج من العذال حبيبتي ..

----------


## al7baraaa

انا ريلي من قوم المعيني وقبيلته بني ياس كانو قبل ايام اجدادهم ساكنين في جزيرة هنيام ويعتبرون اظني من عرب فارس ... مشاء الله عاداتم حلوه فيهم ادب واخلاق .. انا بدويه بس الاحظ عادات اهل ريلي احسن بواااااايد من عاداتنا نحن خلط عيال العم وبنات العم ودق سواالف هم الرياييل ما يشوفون الحريم ابدا سواء بنات عمهم ولا خالهم المهم ما عندهم خلط واكثرهم مدينين مشاء الله عليهم......

----------


## maha99

مرحبا خواتي حبيت اعرف قبيلة المطروشي الى من ترجع اصولهم 



جزاكم الله خير

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*ابغي اسال عيل قبيلة الزرعوني من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هاييله عرب ولا كيف*

----------


## كلي عطا

> *ابغي اسال عيل قبيلة الزرعوني من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> هاييله عرب ولا كيف*


هلا عزيزتي ... الزرعوني يعتبرون من العيم  :Smile:

----------


## شفاااادايم

مهما كان الاصل هندي ولا عربي ولا فارسي ولا بنغالي ولا غيره 

كلنا عيال ادم وحواء

----------


## راعيةFJ

اوه اوه طلعتي من قومنا احم احم وانا جسميه وبكل فخر عااااشو الخدموني لوووووول

----------


## Am Ham00d

قبيلة الحوسني سكان الإمارات 
هي قبيلة مختلفة تماما عن قبيلة الحوسني العمانية فهذه القبيلة جزء من قوم النصوريين الجبور من بني خالد عرب فارس وقد تسموا بالحوسني بعد انتقالها للامارات شيخهم في الامارات هو العم حسن احمد راشد رحمه الله يسكن في مدينة خليفة .
المناطق التي دخلت تحت حكم النصوريين بني خالد في بر فارس 
عينات - القابندية - الطهرية - كنكون - ميالوه - أختر - بنك - نخل غانم و غيرها
هذا بيان بعوائل الحوسني "الخوالد " في الامارات واماكن سكنهم في بر فارس 

كنكون:

ال حسين بناو: أبوظبي
ال عبد الله نخيلاوي: الغافية - الشارقة
ال ( حسين - ياسين - حسن ) جوري: أم خنور - الشارقة
ال الشيخ نوراني: ابوظبي
ال بو شبيلي ( بيت عبد الله الشبيلي) : أم خنور - الشارقة
ال بو حايوه: النعيمية - عجمان ، العزرة - الشارقة - البحرين
ال بو حاجي: الشارقة
ال بو قيشي، و ليس ال بو قيسي كما ذكر صاحب صهوة الفارس رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، الى الان يملكون مركبا يتقل الحاجات الى فارس من الفرضة ( الميناء) في الشارقة
ال بوسعيد ( رجب سعيد و عبد الرحمن) راس الخيمة و الشارقة
ال بو الشيخ سليمان: ابوظبي

عينات:

ال بو صالح : في ايران الان و يسكنون كنكون بعد هدم عينات، خور فكان- مدينة أم القيوين_ الشارقة
ال بو جكة : أم خنور- الشارقة
ال بوسبت: الجد الكبير في نخل غانم بعد هدم عينات و الابناء في : القرائن- النوف- شرقان ( الشيخ عبد الله السبت)- الفلج- الشارقة
ال بو حسن: هم شيوخ قبيلة الحوسني في الامارات: مدينة خليفة بابوظبي و البعض منهم تسمى بال الراشد
ال بو عبد الحميد ( الحردان) : الشارقة- الخور - ابوظبي
ال ملا غيث: الغالبية في خور فكان - الشارقة
ال بو سلومي: الشارقة
ال بو نضر: ام خنور- الشارقة
ال خضر: مشيرف- عجمان
ال معين أو قوم المعيني: مشيرف - عجمان
ال بو هلال: الزهراء-عجمان
ال بو العيش: جزيرة دلما- ابو ظبي، الشهامة - ابوظبي
ال بو مسباح: راس الخيمة- قطر ( عيال الملاهية)- الكويت
ال بو حاي خميس: الشارقة- ابوظبي
ال بو سبوت: ابوظبي
ال بو صبخي: منهم في ايران و الاكثرية في الامارات
ال بو الشيخ جبارة: للاسف يسكنون مدينة جم أو قم الايرانية و انتحلوا التشيع
ال بو سفر : الشارقة- جزيرة دلما- عجمان والكويت وهم من (اليتوت) بعدين بنزل موضوع كامل عن اليتوت لاني منهم وللعلم تم تغير لقبهم من بوسفر ل صقر بعد انتقالهم للامارات 

بنك:

ال بو عبود : القادسية - الشارقة
ال بو عبد الجبار ( لا اعلم)
ال بو رشود : عجمان و الشارقة
قسم من ال بو ابلوه: جزيرة دلما - الشارقة

ميلوه:

ال بو ملا ياسين: الشارقة - خور فكان 
ال بو جمعة: العزرة - الشارقة

ال بو حيدر: الشهباء- الرماقية - الشارقة
ال سالم حاي يوسف: الشهباء- الشارقة
ال مالوه ( مال الله): العزرة- القادسية-ام خنور- الرماقية - الشارقة
و الكثير من اليتوت سكان الجبل ممن يسكن الشارقة

أختر:

ال بو خماس : العزرة- الشارقة
السادة: أم خنور و غيرها في الشارقة- عجمان و اخر من توفى منهم هو السيد عيسى رحمه الله
ال بو سدرة : الشارقة
اذا كان هناك خطاء في توزيع العوائل ارجو تصحيحه بأسلوب حضاري بعيد عن التجريح لان الموضوع منقول وقد قمت بتصحيح اماكن تواجد عائلة بو سفر

وللعلم هناك محاولات مستميته من الحكومة الايرانية للقضاء على الوجود العربي في منطقة فارس (مملكة المحمرة سابقاً) واولها اخلاء منطقة عينات وهدم البيوت فيها واجبار الموجودين على اخذ التعويضات المالية والانتقال لمناطق اخرى وبس افضى راح انزل لكم تصوير حي للايرانيين وهم يهدمون منزل عائلة اسماعيل كمال الله يرحمه في منطقة عينات ولا يزال الناس موجودون في المنزل وذلك لرفضه الخروج من المنطقة وبعدها توفي رحمة الله عليه من شدة الحسرة على منطقة عينات

----------


## غناة القلب

عندي مداخلة بسيطه
اختي ام رمله الصورة اللي حاطتنها مب صورة بنات العيم
هاي صورة بنات الايرانيين..

وتسلمين اختي عالموضوع الحلو...

وبضيف معلومات مهمة بعد...

العيم=سنة

الايرانيين=شيعه

العيم=معظم لبسهم شرات لبس العرب

الايرانيين= شرات الصورة

العيم=ساكنين في مدن صغيرة في ايران مثل عوض (العوضي) بستك (البستكي) زرعون (الزرعوني) خور (الخوري) وغيرها من الجبايل ...

الايرانيين= ساكنين في المدن الكبيرة (شيراز-طهران- اصفهان....)

----------


## فطمطم

ووومنكم نستفيد  :Smile:

----------


## bdo0or

ماشاءالله انا رديت على الموضوع في الصفحه الأولى وماشاءالله دخلت الحين وشفت الردود ..
البعض داخل يستفيد والبعض داخل يعق رمسه..
الله يهدي الجميع ان شاءالله.. وتسلمين على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

والله يالسه مع أمايه وأقرأ لها عن الموضوع وعن ردود بعض البنات-------> وحده فاضيه خخخخخخخ


وكلنا يا خوات باجر في قبر واحد ..

----------


## *همس القلوب*

حلو موضوعج الغالية ...ومشكوره على التوضيح...

----------


## ورود الثلج

موضوعج وااااااااااااايد حلو 

الله يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي

----------


## قيثارة

> قبيلة الحوسني سكان الإمارات 
> هي قبيلة مختلفة تماما عن قبيلة الحوسني العمانية فهذه القبيلة جزء من قوم النصوريين الجبور من بني خالد عرب فارس وقد تسموا بالحوسني بعد انتقالها للامارات شيخهم في الامارات هو العم حسن احمد راشد رحمه الله يسكن في مدينة خليفة .
> المناطق التي دخلت تحت حكم النصوريين بني خالد في بر فارس 
> عينات - القابندية - الطهرية - كنكون - ميالوه - أختر - بنك - نخل غانم و غيرها
> هذا بيان بعوائل الحوسني "الخوالد " في الامارات واماكن سكنهم في بر فارس 
> 
> كنكون:
> 
> ال حسين بناو: أبوظبي
> ...


أولا أشكر مداخلتج القيمة 

بس حبيت أنوه أنه معضم العوايل اللي ذكرتيها مب بس موجوده في الشارجه وعيمان لكن متوزعه مابين أبوظبي وضواحيها والشارجه وعيمان ورأس الخيمة تقريبا ( الله يبارك ويزيد ^_^)

وأشكر الأخت أم علاوي على طرحها للموضوع اللي فعلا فيه وايد أشيا نجهلها

وأشكر الأخت أم رمله على مدخلاتها المفيده 

وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## دبي1212

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## M!sS_UaE

في البدايه احب اعرف اني وحده اصلي من عرب فارس ,,
وأنا و الكل يعرف انه اصلنا عرب مش عيـــــــــم شرات ما يقولون ,,

ونحن لو كنا عيم جان أجدادنا رمسوا عيمي لكنهم يرمسون عربي ,,

انا حماديه ,,
واكيد كان مقر اجدادنا هني




المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني حماد - المنطقة الغربية - المنطقة الشرقية 

واللي بيقول عنا عيم ويحاول يعاشينا في أصلنا تراه الا ماله أًصل ,,
والحمدلله نحن عرب والكل يعرف هالشي ,,
ويداتنا كانن يلبسن البرقع و يدودنا كانوا يروحون الغوص ..
بالله عليكم لو كنا عيم بنسوي كل هالاشيــاء !!!

ما اتوقع ,,

وانا حماديه ظهر و بطن وافتخر بهالشي والله ..

واشكرج على هالمعلومات ماقصرتي اختي

----------


## شموخ عليا

> والنعم في عرب فارس وكل العرب وين ماكانوا وين ماحلوا
> حابه اضيف المعروف منذ القدم ان ساحل ايران المطل على الخليج العربي سكنته قبائل عربية مب من يوم هذا يرد لفترة جديمة وعاشوا في تلك المناطق وهي مناطق لا تتبع لايران ولا غيرها ولكن بعد توسع ايران وطمعها بالجزر والمناطق العربية ضمت هذه المناطق لها وفرضت عليهم لغتها ولكن العرب احتفظوا بعاداتهم وقيمهم العربية الاصيلة يمكن فيه اختلاط خفيف وهذا ملاحظ على الملامح 
> ولكن يظل العربي عربي لو شو ماصار ولو منو ما خالط وناسب ...
> تحيتي لج ولعرب فارس ولكل العرب

----------


## M!sS_UaE

> الحمادي
> 
> الحماديون أو الحميديون هم من سكان نجد، بطن من (جذام) انتقل فخذ منهم من نجد إلى منطقة (العديد) جنوب شرقي دولة قطر الواقعة على ساحل الخليج العربي، وذلك سنة 990هـ .
> وعلى أثر الخلاف الذي وقع بينهم وبين جيرانهم العبادلة – الذين سكنوا المنطقه قبلهم – على بئر الماء، انتقولا سنة 1110هـ إلى برفارس . وسبب الخلاف الذي حدث بينهم هو قلة الماء وعدم كفايته للقبائل الساكنة في تلك المنطقة. حيث لم يكن لم يكن فيها غير بئر واحد لسقي الحيوانات التي كثرت لديهم، وهي الإبل والغنم. وبسبب قلة الماء والجدب الذي حل بهم، إذ عدمت المراعي، انتقل بنو حماد إلى البر الآخر وهو برفارس. وكان برفقتهم جمع كبير من البدو سكان المنطقة، وهم من قبائل شتى. وكان يرأس هؤلاء البدو المدعو حاتم بن حمود. وتم انتقاهلم عن طريق رأس (بوعبود) بالسفن الشراعية.
> 
> 
> أنواع قبيلة الحمادي:
> 
> 
> ...


درر والله ,,
وانا حماااااااااااااديه و كلامج كله صحيح

----------


## M!sS_UaE

> الحين منو القبايل الي في الامارات الي تعتبر من عرب فارس غير الي في التقرير 
> الحمادي والبشري والعبيدلي 
> 
> الحوسني من عرب فارس؟؟؟ ابغي اعرف 
> 
> زين انفتح ها الموضوع في المنتدى لانه خارج المنتدى مانحب ندخل في ها النقاشات لان الناس تتحسس منها


هيه الغاليه الحوسني من عرب فارس بعد

----------


## مريووومه

موضوعج حلو
بس للاسف العنصرية موجوده بالرغم من الف موضوع نزل غير موضوعج 
يعني انا حمادية 
و الكل يقولي لي عيمية و اذا تكلمت يقول فلسفه و لا ناسبه عمرها للعرب 
و في هالحاله السكوت افضل

----------


## jameela200

والله وااااااااايد استانست يوم قريت الموضوع...وانا بعد من عرب فارس...
بس عشت اهني...امي وابوي من عرب فارس...
في وحدة من صديقاتي للأسف كانت دوم اتقول لي انتي مب عربية...
فأنا كنت دوم أدافع عن هالشي...لين ما عزمتها عند يدتي الله يحفظها...
يلست وياها نص يوم تقريبا...
تسأل وتسمع رمستها...انصدمت ...
قالت لي كلامها بدوي والله..
قلت انا ما يهمني بدوي ولا غيره..بس همي إني عربية ...

المهم بحط لكم صور...

قد يسأل احد الاخوان زوار هذا المنتدى من هم عرب فارس , يسأل سائل من هم ابائكم واجدادكم اقول له باختصار شديد

أبائنا مرو من هنا وتركو بصمات لن تمحى من ذاكرة الزمن الجميل 





ويسأل مرة اخرى ويقول هذا في البحر وماذا عن البر اقول له, لهم بصمة على جذع كل نخلةً غرست بأيدهم



ومرة ثانية يعود ويسأل وكيف هى عاداتكم وتقاليدكم , اقول له عادتنا عادات العربي الاصيل المترسخة في عبق التراث والماضي الجميل.






ويسأل والنساء ماذا يعملن ,اقول له سألت عن منبع التربية و الاصاله عن الشرف و الامانة عن حفظ البيت و ما في البيت حتى يرجع صاحب البيت .







ولا يمل من السوأل وانا لها لن أمل من الاجابة ويسأل طيب كيف تتعالجون, علاجنا علاج العرب الاوائل الاعشاب الطبية

----------


## jameela200

بنات الموضوع مب عيم ومب عرب...لا

الموضوع يعني بنات العيم يفتخرون...يحق لج لأنج عيمية وتعتزين بهالشي...وتتكلمين العربي..وسنية و و و

بس نحن بعد...اندافع عن هويتنا اللي ضاعت بين الشبه الجزيرة العربية وايران...

نحن ما انقلل من شأن حد لا....

بس نبين من عرب فارس...

أذكر وحدة قالت لي إنتي عيمية...وغصب عنج تعترفين...

وهي بدوية...قلت أوكيه قولي اللي إتقولينه...بس إنتي شحية 

قالت لا أنا ابدوية....

قلت شفتي...مثل ما إنتي ما ترضين حد يقول عنج شحية لأنج أساسا إبدوية

نفس الشي نحن...نحن من عرب فارس...ومب إيرانين...

هو الموضوع كله..من عرب فارس...

وما في داعي للمشاكل والكلام الجارح يا بنات...

وكلنا مصيرنا واحد...

لا بيزاتنا ...ولا مظاهرنا ولا شي بيفيدنا...

إلا عملنا الصالح...

----------


## jameela200

امثال شعبية موجوده في الخليج وكذالك عند عرب فارس وهذا دليل على ان العرق واحد

إذا ما طاعك الزمان طيعه

ردت حليمة لعادتها القديمة

عندك تاكل قال لأ ، عندك تغرم قال هيه

البعد بعد القلوب موب بعد الدروب

من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم

اللي ما يعرفك ما يثمنك

من طلع من داره قل مقداره

تموت الديايه وعينها على السبوس

الضرب في الميت حرام

بو طبيع ما ايوز عن طبعه

اللي يبا الصلاة ما تفوته

حاسدين الفقير على موتة اليمعه

لا تصيح على بوك لي مات ، صيح على عصر الجمعة لي فات

----------


## Hana55

يا مرحباااااا بكم 

انا دايما كل ما حد يصادفني ويسألني شو أصلج اقول لهم فارسيه 

بس دايماااااااا يقولون لي بنات عرب فارس جميلاااااااااااات احم احم

لوووووووووووووووووول

واخيرا انا من قبيلة 


الحوسني

----------


## AL-Zarouni

> *ابغي اسال عيل قبيلة الزرعوني من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> هاييله عرب ولا كيف*




الغالية قبيلة الزرعوني والهرمودي والدشتي والبستكي والعوضي والجناحي والخلوري 

كلهم من اهل السنة ... وكلهم من اصول عربية هاجرت من المدينة المنورة الى جنوب ايران واتخذوا (هرمود) كمركز حقهم .. وكلهم عرب فارس هم العيم ...

الغالية عرب فارس هم العيم واللي نحن ...

وكلنا من اهل السنة ومذهبنا الشافعية ... وطريقة لبسنا نفس شي في البلاد ... 

الحين انتوا بنات فارس يتوا على العيم ...

العيم هم عرب فارس ... واذا يت على رمستنا ترى رمستنا نصها كلمات محلية فيها.

الله يحفظ كل عيمي وعيمية ...

الزرعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوني... والنعم فيهم

----------


## قصة حزن

السالفه مب جي الساللفه يوم يبتي ريل لحد يقولون لا هذا من عرب فارس !!!

والله استغرب من هالبنات كل وحده صاكه الثلاثين وبعدهم يشرطون 

شو يخصه الريال في اصله وفصله وعرجه 

يوم هو يصلي ويصوم الواحد يقول الحمدالله

----------


## jameela200

====

حمامه نودي نودي .. سلمي على سعودي 
سعودي ساير مكه .. بيب ثياب بو العكه 
بحطه في صندوقي .. صندوقي ماله مفتاح 
والمفتاح عند الحداد .. والحداد يبغي فلوس 
والفلوس عند العروس .. والعروس تبغي عيال 
والعيال يبغون حليب ... والحليب عند البقر 
والبقر يبغون حشيش .. والحشيش فوق اليبل 
واليبل يبغي مطر ... والمطر عند الله 

====

خوصه بوصه يا النبوصه كلاج الدود من حندود 
ليلى ليلى عطينا سيفج بنلاجي به عبدالله بن سلطان 
لادغتنه عقربيه شقربيه دوسة خيل ولا مطيه 

====

عمتي مرت ابويه ... الله يسلط عليها 
يوم يتها الهديه .. دستها في الزويه 
تتحسبني طلاّبه .. اطلب على البيبان 
ما جن ابويه تاجر ..بيصوغ لي الذهبان 

====

طاحت عليه نفه .. قوموا اشترولي دفه 
طاح المطر برعوده .. ********ر حوي سعوده 
طاح المطر بيد الله ... ********ر حوي عبدالله 
طاح المطر من فوق .. ********ر حوي بن طوق 

====

يا عليا بنت ابوها ... والخطاب اخطبوها 
سبعة ورا البيت .. والثامن عند ابوها 
واحد يدق الزعفران ... والثاني يقول يا ليتني خادم ابوها 

====

يا بنية ما دريتي ... عن خطار لفوج 
قالت لفوني غبشة .. على خيول وبوش 
مصلين الجمعه ..صقر ولد الشيوخ 
يالس على الدجيجه .. يالس ويعد فلوس 
يا الطاسه يا المخبوقه .. ما ضمتها الفلوس 

====

يا بنيه موتي غصه ... اذا انا مريت 
انا سلبت فوادج ... في السكه واتليت 
يالغرفة يا الشرجيه ... بناها بو علي 
حق عاشه البدويه .. بنت محمد علي 

====

من اليوع لو متّي .. ما يوزج شتّي 
بيوزج تاير .. لو بالحجي جاير 
يا بنيتي يالزينه ... صبي لبوج دهينه 
جان ما رضى ولد عمج.. صبي واجلعي عينه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

====

يرقد وليدي رقده هنيه 
رقدة الغزلان في البريه 
يرقد وليدي طيب الله نومه 
وعدو وليدى ما هنا بمنام 

====

عيال عمي سبعة .. خلوني باتنقى 
نقيت بو طاقية .... بو يوخه ما رضى 
زامط عليه بخشمه .. يا خشم اليوحره 
خشمي طويل وغاوي ..شفته في المنظره . 
حيا الله اللي يباني .... يسلم العشره 

====

يامي يامي ياماية ...راعي البحر ما ابااه 
يشل مزمات العومة...وتصل على علباه 
ابا وليد عمي من خنيره ورداه..
.ما هد خطام الصفرا ولا ضيع عصاه 

====

اكيد كلكم غنيتو هل اغاني و دمتم بود ..^^

----------


## قصة حزن

على الاقل العيم الي في البلاد يعرفون من وين ياين وين كانوا عيشين...


حد يقولي العرب الي في بلادنا من وين ياييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jameela200

بارك الله فيكم ...لا اتخربون الموضوع ابتشاحنات ما لها معنى...

----------


## شيطونــه

يقولج المثل ،، اومابها الشاهين و تعمم الديج كلام ثاني مابزيد ،،

----------


## نوبدي

> *ابغي اسال عيل قبيلة الزرعوني من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> هاييله عرب ولا كيف*


*الغاليه اذا حابه تعرفين بالتفصيل ادخلي موقع عرب فارس

راح تكتشفين ان قبيله الزرعوني لا تعتبر ابدا من قبايل عرب فارس 

اللي هاجروا حاليا 

اول شي اختلاف اللغه بينا وبينكم

ثاني شي اختلاف العادات والتقاليد وهل الشي بتلاحظين في عادات الزواج وغيره 

الغاليه الزرعوني والخوري وغيره امرهم معقد نوعا ما 

بس لا يطلق عليهم حاليا ابدا لقب عرب فارس 

بل يطلق عليهم عيم 

واسالي جدودج نفسهم وعمومتج وخوالج راح يقولون لج نحنا عيم 

بس تعالي لاي وحده من عرب فارس واسالي يدها وعمها وخالها 

بيقولون لج نحن عرب فارس وهل الاختلاف

نعم في كتب تذكر ان اصولكم عربيه ولكن الموضوع اكثر تعقيدا من ذلك 

لان شي متشككين سواء من العيم نفسهم او غيرهم وبيقولون لج 

كيف تفسرين ان العيم يتكلمون لغه فارسيه قديمه جدا؟

واذا قلتي في كلمات عربيه 

طبيعي بحكم ان العرب وقبايلنا كانوا مجاورينكم 

على فكره نحنا من صغار كلمه متداوله بينا تقول عن بعض

هذا فارسي مب عيمي 

معناها من عرب فارس*

----------


## نوبدي

> الغالية قبيلة الزرعوني والهرمودي والدشتي والبستكي والعوضي والجناحي والخلوري 
> 
> كلهم من اهل السنة ... وكلهم من اصول عربية هاجرت من المدينة المنورة الى جنوب ايران واتخذوا (هرمود) كمركز حقهم .. وكلهم عرب فارس هم العيم ...
> 
> الغالية عرب فارس هم العيم واللي نحن ...
> 
> وكلنا من اهل السنة ومذهبنا الشافعية ... وطريقة لبسنا نفس شي في البلاد ... 
> 
> الحين انتوا بنات فارس يتوا على العيم ...
> ...



*الغاليه ادخلي موقع عرب فارس بتحسين عمرج مختلفه عنهم 

بتشوفينهم يتكلمون عن احداث صارت لهم 

بتشوفين كلهم يقولون ان لغتنا العربيه بلهجه الاماراتيه الكويتيه 

على فكره انا ما انكر عروبتكم لان فوقنا تماما فوق مناطق عرب فارس 

شي قبايل اخرى اسمهم عرب الاهواز وهذيله (بني كعب- بني تميم)

وهذيله اقرب الى العراق 

بس هذيله مب عرب بر فارس (مثلنا) 

وشي قبايل ثانيه كانت في الجزر مثل السويدي- ولا تنسين قصه الامير 

مهنا الزعاب اللي حكم بندر الريق هذيله ما يسمونهم عرب بر فارس 

فجي نعم في مصادر تقول ان اصولكم عربيه ولكن انتوا مختلفين عنا كثيرا*

----------


## salamh

حبيبتى حسب قراءتى انى سكان الساحل الفارسى هم من العرب الاصليين وانهم من سكان شبة الجزيرة العربية ومعظمهم من سكان وادى الهولة فى الجزيرة العربية وبسبب الحروب والجفاف وقلى الامطار صارت الهجرة الى السواحل الفارسية واستقروا هناك واخذوا يتكلمون اللغة الفارسية بمرور الزمن مع اللغة العربية وقد سموا بالهوالة تسمية الى الوادى اللى فى شبة الجزيرة العربية وهو الموطن الاصلى لهؤلاء السكان وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم عربية ومع مرور الزمن صارو يتكلمون العربية مكسرة بس فى الحقيقة يرجع اصلهم الى شبة الجزيرة العربية واحب اضيف معلومة انة يوجد فى الهند وفى زنجبار سكان عرب من الجزيرة العربية بسبب تجارتهم وكثرة اسفارهم للتلك المناطق وتزوجوا من هناك وصارت لهم اسر وابناء وبسبب صعوبة التنقل فى تللك الفترة استقروا فى تللك الدول وعملوا فى التجارة وهذا كل اللى عندى من معلومات وشكرا

----------


## شيطونة

المشكلة ان دخل على عرب فارس عيم... خذوا نفس اسماء القبائل
وصاروا يقولون احنا عيم.. والناس اتح في بالها ان كل حد من هذي القبيلة عيم
لأ....في فرق بين عرب فارس اللي عاشوا في ايران والايرانين نفسهم

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

والله أنا استغرب من الناس اللي تسأل عن الأصل يعني شو الفرق بين عربي و عيمي كلنا واحد 
أنا أفتخر إني من عرب فارس

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

أنا أول مرة أعرف إن الزرعوني من عرب فارس

----------


## شيطونة

> يا مرحباااااا بكم 
> 
> انا دايما كل ما حد يصادفني ويسألني شو أصلج اقول لهم فارسيه 
> 
> بس دايماااااااا يقولون لي بنات عرب فارس جميلاااااااااااات احم احم
> 
> لوووووووووووووووووول
> 
> واخيرا انا من قبيلة 
> ...


 
الغالية الحواسن من عرب فارس
لا تقولين فارسيه... قولي من عرب فارس

----------


## علوكه

> واخس شي عندي يوم يقولون يالكلات !
> شورايكم في هالكلمة وممكن اتقولون معناتها


كلات هي منطقة في ايران
واهلها يرمسون اللغة الكلاتية
وعاداتهم ليست عربية بل ايرانية
ومايخصهم بعرب فارس

----------


## واثقة الخطى

> على الاقل العيم الي في البلاد يعرفون من وين ياين وين كانوا عيشين...
> 
> 
> حد يقولي العرب الي في بلادنا من وين ياييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فديتج يعني احين العرب مالهم بقعه ومالهم اصل ؟؟؟؟؟
سبحان الله 
يمكن لانج عيميه ما تعرفين لاصول العربيه وين موطنها الاصلي ردي للتاريخ وبتفهمين

----------


## والله تعبت

الموضوع حلووووووووووووووو

----------


## نااعمه

موضوعج جدا رائع وانا مستغربه انه ما انحذف انا مره نزلت نفس الموضوع وصارت ظرابه وانحذف الموضوع 

للاسف
اول معلومه المفروض نسميهم هوله مب عيم لانهم عرب تحولو يوم هاجروا شبه الجزيره بسبب القحط في شبه الجزيره العربيه من هني يا اسم هوله اما العيم فهم كل الناس غير العرب يعني اي واحد مب عربي يكون عيمي انجليزي هندي ايا كان 

بصراحه اهل الدار وايد يظلمون العيم ويرمسون عنهم رمسات غريبه وعجيبه وكانهم اغراب ولكن بالاصل هم من هالبلاد وهجوا من البلاد وراحو عاشو في جنوب ايران مثل بستك وهاي الاماكن ايام وحد منهم تم هناك وحد منهم رد مثل الي نسميهم عيم ومافيهم شيعه بالمره بالعكس في ايران ما يحبونهم ويسمونهم عرب وابدا ما يرحبون فيهم ويبون يطفشونهم ومع الاسف يوم ردوا لبلادهم سموهم ايرانين وفي بعض العوايل للاسف ترفض الزواج والاترباط بها العوايل العربيه الاصل

وهاي احدى المواقع المهمه عنهم

http://www.the-saudi.net/howela/content.htm

واتمنى من الجميع القراءه عشان نعرف نحن عايشين مع منو وشو اصولهم بدل ما نعايرهم

----------


## روزة بوظبي

والنعم فيهم

----------


## بثنـــه

*يعطيج العافية ... موضوع رائع ...*

----------


## روووز

ومنكم نستفيد  :Smile: 

مشكوره الغاليه عالنقله الحلوه

----------


## روزة بوظبي

ردا على أخت أنا حلوة شكلج ماتعرفين شي عن تاريخ القبايل العربية في فارس روحي طالعي في مواقع في الانترنت عن القبايل العربية اللي هاجرت الى فارس بتلقين مواضيع وايدة عن هالموضوع وأتمنى يكون ردج في موضوع أكثر رقي وأحترام لقبايل الثانية ومافي داعي تستهزئين بالناس الموجودين بالصور المعروضة أحترمي كبر سنهم والله يسامحج

----------


## جوهرة111

ونعم فيهم

----------


## ريكي

ما شاء الله طلعوا اكثر الاخوات من عرب فارس
والمعروف عنهم اخلاقهم الطيبه وسماحتهم وتدينهم
بس للاسف كثير من العيم معارضين لعرب فارس وينكرون اصلهم ويقولولهم انتوا عيم مثلنا ليش تنكرون اصلكم وفعلا هذا الشي يقهر

وفي الاخير كلنا امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعسى الله ان يجمعنا في الفردوس الاعلى كما جمعنا فهذا المنتدى الرائع

----------


## الغر الحشيم

> الغالية قبيلة الزرعوني والهرمودي والدشتي والبستكي والعوضي والجناحي والخلوري 
> 
> كلهم من اهل السنة ... وكلهم من اصول عربية هاجرت من المدينة المنورة الى جنوب ايران واتخذوا (هرمود) كمركز حقهم .. وكلهم عرب فارس هم العيم ...
> 
> الغالية عرب فارس هم العيم واللي نحن ...
> 
> وكلنا من اهل السنة ومذهبنا الشافعية ... وطريقة لبسنا نفس شي في البلاد ... 
> 
> الحين انتوا بنات فارس يتوا على العيم ...
> ...



اولاً تسلمين حبوبة على مداخلتج ^_^


و النعم في العيم كلهم


و انا ابغي اوضح نقطة معينه .. ما اقصد اني اقلل من شأن العيم او انقص من قدرهم ، لا والله محشومين و على عيني و راسي بس ابغي اصحح معلوماتج التاريخية عسب ما يختلط الحابل بالنابل 


الغالية لا تخلطين بين عرب فارس و بين العيم 


نحن تاريخنا مختلف و أصولنا مختلفة عنكم و حتى عاداتنا و تقاليدنا و مناطقنا و لغتنا


منو قالج ان عرب فارس هم العيم و العيم هم عرب فارس ؟ .. معلومه غير صحيحه عزيزتي


من اي مصدر تاريخي يبتي هالمعلومة ؟ .. مافي اي دليل في التاريخ يثبت هالشي ولا حتى علماء التاريخ نفسهم و حتى اجدادنا ما يقولون هالكلام


انا ما عندي فكرة عن تاريخكم و حابه اقرا و اتثقف اكثر لكن موضوعكم معقد نوعاً ما و انتو من اصحاب الهجرة الاولى من المدينة المنورة في قديم الزمان و في اختلاف كبير بين العلماء على الهجرة الاولى لكن نحن هجرتنا مختلفة عن هجرتكم كلياً و مناطقنا غير عن مناطقكم و حافظنا على عاداتنا و تقاليدنا و لغتنا العربية و حتى أسباب الهجرة مختلفة


و العيم اسمهم عيم حتى اسئلي كبار السن عندكم و بيخبرونج هالشي لكن عرب فارس ما يخصهم في العيم ابداً و مختلفين كلياً


انتو مناطقكم في جنوب ايران لكن نحن عرب فارس مناطقنا على الساحل الشرقي من الخليجي العربي (بر فارس)


انتو لغتكم فارسية قديمة لكن فيها مصطلحات عربية بحكم احتكاكم مع العرب من عرب فارس و غيرهم و تعاملكم معاهم في التجارة و غيره .. لكن نحن لغتنا عربية حافظنا عليها و لهجتنا خليجية


في النهاية صحيح في مصادر تقول ان اصولكم عربية لكن مب موثوقة و عليها اختلاف كبير .. لكن نحن عرب أقحاح 100% و أصولنا معروفة و قبائلنا محددة و مذكورة في الكتب التاريخية مثل ( القاسمي / الحمادي / المرزوقي / آل علي / الحوسني / العبيدلي ... الخ ) و تاريخنا مشهور ، و عاداتنا و تقاليدنا و رمستنا مختلفة عنكم .. و على فكرة من يوم كنا في فارس و لغاية اليوم ما نتزوج الا منا و فينا وما نعطي بناتنا حد من برع ( عايلتي بعدها متبعه هذا السلك في الزواج لكن بعض العوائل تنازلت و تناسبت مع اصول مختلفة ) ؛ و هالشي مب تقليل من شأن غيرنا ! لا والله محشومين والنعم في كل الاصول لكن هذي من أطباع العرب يحبون يحافظون على عروبتهم و نسبهم


ارجع اقول و النعم في العيم كلهم و ماعليهم زود و الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : لا فرق بين عربي ولا عجمي الا بالتقوى و العمل الصالح .. انا بس قصدي اوضح الحقائق التاريخية و اصحح المعلومات المغلوطة عسب ما يختلط الموضوع على البنات و ما تختلط الأصول و الانساب


لكم ودي بحجم السماء  :Smile:

----------


## D.banoota

موضوع وااااايد حلو...

أحب أتعلم عن التاريخ..استفدت واايد..




> القبائل العربية في بر فارس موزعة حسب مناطق تلك القبائل 
> 
> 
> منطقة بني العباس في بستك 
> إمارة المدنيين 
> منطقة قواسم لنجة 
> المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة آل حرم 
> المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني خالد - النصوريين - القسم الغربي 
> المنطقة التابعة لقبيلة بني خالد - النصوريين - القسم الشرقي 
> ...


مشكوورين ع المعلومات ... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## فطامي 85

أفتخر وانا منهم
تسلمين حبوبه عالطرح

----------


## للمره 1000

> الغالية قبيلة الزرعوني والهرمودي والدشتي والبستكي والعوضي والجناحي والخلوري 
> 
> كلهم من اهل السنة ... وكلهم من اصول عربية هاجرت من المدينة المنورة الى جنوب ايران واتخذوا (هرمود) كمركز حقهم .. وكلهم عرب فارس هم العيم ...


لا يا اختي العيم و عرب فارس مب واحد ..هذيل غير و هذيل غير ...

العيم فرس 

عرب فارس ناس عرب و و قبايلهم تنتمي للجزيره العربيه و اقري الموضوع فيه معلومات وايد 

و ما عليج من رمست الجدات الي يقولون اصلنا من المدينه تره هذي رمست كل يداتنا انا شخصيا ما تدش مخي 

و ثاني شي انتي قلتي سكنوا منطقه اسمها هرمود ..و هذا غلط ...اولا هرمود اسم قبيله.....و كل قبيله من الي ذكرتيهم لها منطقتها الخاصه (( مضاربهم يعني .. قراهم )) 

و مناطق القبيال العجميه تقع في اقليم فارس 

ومناطق عرب فارس تقع في اقليم هرمزغان 

و العجم سكان جبااااااااااااال 

و عرب فارس سكان الساحل على البحر 

و تفصل ما بين مناطقنا (( العيم )) و مناطقهم (( عرب فارس )) سلاسل جبليه 

و خذي لج جوله في برنامج قوقل ايرث و بتشوفين المناطق و القرا كلها 
و السموحه

----------


## حلوة بطيبتها

*انا كنت اعرف إنه شي عرب من ايران ..وإنهم نزحوا من اليمن وغيرها من المناطق العربية ..*

----------


## om3laawi

أول شي سمحوا لي ماحدرت المنتدى كنت مشغوله هاليومين .. 
وشي ثاني اشكر كل من شاركت وابدت رايها سواء كان صح او غلط وكل وحده وذمتها .. 
ولو لي اشكر كل وحده بس الوقت ما يسعفني والله ..
المووووووهييييييييم : خواتي احب اقولكن ترانا خوات قبل اي شي وماله داعي للتعصب والعنصريه سواء كنت عيميه وله عربيه افتخري كلن له امجاده؟؟!! يعني الاخت اللي يقولون لها قوم الزرعوني مب عرب احب اقول لها سواء كنت عربي وله فارسيه افتخري بأصلج!! ... حتى العيم امجادهم تغطي الارض يسد ان الصحابي الجليل سليمان الفارسي قال له عليه الصلاه والسلاه سلمان منا آل البيت والله هالكلمه لازم تكون مثل الوسام على صدرج وعلى صدرنا بعد هذا اكبر دليل انه ما شي فرق خواتي وكلنا من آدم وآدم من تراب ..
والشي الاهم : اللي حابه ارمس عنه ترى في جبايل انتسبت لجبايل ثانيه يعني مثلا مب كل الحماديين من قوم بني حماد لا شي منهم منتسبين لهالجبيله .. كل وحده ادرى بأصلها وفصلها .. وفي الأخير ماشي فرق بينا و كلنا خوات ..

----------


## صمت الفراق

> على الاقل العيم الي في البلاد يعرفون من وين ياين وين كانوا عيشين...
> 
> 
> حد يقولي العرب الي في بلادنا من وين ياييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟










هذا ردي على سؤااالج>>>وركزي وياي


اصل العرب:-
اجمعت الروايات العربية والاجنبية.. ان اصل العرب من:اليمن.
كما اتفق الباحثون- بدون استثناء على ان شبه الجزيرة العربية هي: موطن اقدم حضارة للجنس البشري.. فمنذ اقدم الازمنة التاريخية المعروفة كانت هذه الجزيرة ماهولة بجماعات بشرية متشابهة في الملامح والطبائع..
وتتكلم لغة مشتركة هي: اللغة العربية الام وان الاقوام التي سكنت وادي النيل والعراق وبلاد الشام وبلاد المغرب العربي وبلاد الحبشة هم من هذه الجماعة وان اليمن هي منبتهم الاول ومنها اي اليمن ابتدأت الهجرة العربية الى اطراف تلك الجزيرة.. والى ماوراء تلك الاطراف.
ويري الباحثون: ان اسلاف هذه الجماعات.. كانوا يتمتعون بحضارة قديمة في الطرف الجنوبي من شبه الجزيرة العربية وكانت اليمن عامرة بانهارها الدائمة الجريان وبامطارها الغزيرة الدائمة السقوط الا انها تعرضت الى تغيرات مناخية في نهاية العصر الجليدي الاخير.. في حدود سنة 30.000 ثلاثين الف سنة قبل الميلاد الامر الذي ادى الى انحباس الامطار واندثار الانهار فأخذ الجفاف ينتشر منذ ذلك الحين في النطاق الصحراوي الحالي مما اضطر الناس الى هجرة من اليمن- موطن الجنس العربي الاول الى اماكن ذات مواد مائية دائمة فكان ان ان توجه قسم منهم الى شمال الجزيرة العربية ومنها اخذوا يتوزعون الى الاطراف.. والى ماوراء تلك الاطراف.. فمنهم من توجه شرقا نحو بلاد الرافدين ومنهم من استقر في فلسطين وفي سوريا ولبنان والأردن ومنهم من توجه غربا نحو طور سينا وحتى اطراف وادي النيل في مصر والسودان وشمال افريقيا المغرب و تونس والجزائر وليبيا ومورتيانيا
ويحدد بعض الباحثين بداية هذه الهجرات: بالالف السادسة أو السابعة قبل الميلاد وربما قبل ذلك بكثير على راي البعض منهم.
ومن الجدير بالذكر: ان هذه الجماعات الاولى لم تستقر في مستوطناتها الجديدة.. نتيجة حرب اوغزو بل كانت تنتقل بين ارجائها الفسيحة.. في ارض مكشوفة ومفتوحة للجميع- ارض الله الواسعة فتقصد الماء اينما كان حيث كانت الاماكن الصالحة للسكن في هذه البقاع.. متوفرة للجميع في البداية وكان كل المهاجرين من عنصر واصل واحد.. وقومية واحدة هي العربية تربطهم وشائج اللغة العربية.الام والتراث العربي القديم الذي يننمون اليه جميعا فلا يزاحم او يعترضهم عنصر غريب لان العناصر غير العربية لم تكن قد هاجرت الى هذه البقاع بعد. 
وكانت مستوطناتهم خاضعة لحكم قبائلي يتولاه رؤسائهم وشيوخهم ولها احكامها الخاصة بها وهذه الاحكام مستمدة من الاعراف والتقاليد المتوارثة من المجتمع البدوي فيقوم شيخ القبيلة مع مجلس مشايخها في ممارسة السلطة.
وكان اتصال المهاجرين.. مستمرا بينهم وبين ابناء عمومتهم في الجزيرة العربية- وطنهم الاصلي- حيث كانت الجمال تطوي البوادي دون انقطاع وهي الواسطة التي تربط بينها ومن المعتقد ان الهجرة كانت تدريجية.. في موجات متعاقبة عندما كانت تضيق موارد الغذاء ويؤكد العقاد: ان اتجاه الهجرة من ناحية البحرين وناحية الحجاز متواتر في الازمنة التاريخية القريبة والبعيدة.. فالجزيرة العربية تضيق فيها الغذاء فيهجرها قسم من سكانها الى اودية الانهار القديمة:
وان هذه الجماعات التي هاجرت من جزيرة العرب الى وادي النيل وحوض دجلة والفرات والشام والمغرب العربي.. واستقرت فيها قبل اكثر من خمسين قرنا قبل الميلاد كانت تحمل حضارة غير يسيرة من مظاهر الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية.. ووسائلها.
وان اول من عرف يقبنا من ملوك مصر.. قبل 40 قرنا.
ق.م هو: الملك(منا)واصله من الجزيرة العربية.
وان المهاجرين قد دخلوا مصر.. من برزخ السويس ومن طريق الجنوب الجزيرة اليمن وكانوا يحملون معهم حضارة.. ارقي مما كان في مصر وهم الذين جاءوا بفن التحنيط والكتابة الهيروغليفية وهذا مااكده جمهرة من مؤرخي تاريخ مصر القديم وعلماء اثارها.. بان معظم سكان مصر القدماء هم: موجات هاجرت الى مصر من جزيرة العرب وقد عممت لغتها.. وطبعت مصر وماحولها بطابعها.
اما في حوض دجلة والفرات وبلاد الشام.. فقد اقامت هذه الجماعات المهاجرة من الجزيرة العربية: اعظم الحضارات واقدمها مما عرفه العالم في تاريخ البشرية وهي السومرية الاكدية والبابلية والاشورية والكلدانية والكنعانية والفينيقية والأمورية والآرامية والسريانية والأنباط واليبوسية وغيرها.
وقد اطلق معظم الباحثين على هذه الجماعات التي هاجرت من جزيرة العرب: بالهجرات السامية.
وهذه التسمية ليست دقيقة كيف؟
ان الجماعة الاولى(السامية) وباتفاق المؤرخين والباحثين هي: الجماعة(العربية) وان مهد السامين هو: اليمن جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية ومنها جميعا ابتدأت الهجرة الاولى.. الى شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية.. والى مشارف الشام والعراق حتى تخوم ايران ثم الى وادي النيل وبلاد الحبشة وبلاد المغرب العربي .
وان الامة العربية قديما وحديثا هي: (الجنس السامي) باكمله وان منزلة اللهجات السامية من اللغة العربية هي منزلة الفروع الدانية من الاصل الواحد.
والحقيقة: اذا اردنا ان يكون كلا منا علميا: وجب علينا.
اولا: اهمال كلمة الساميين وتبديلها بكلمة العرب.
لماذا؟
لان تسمية العرب ملموسة المفهوم بينما السامية اصطلاح مبهم.. اطلقه العالم النسماوي شلوتسر عام 1781م فشاعت حتى عند المؤرخين العرب بطريق الاقتباس والتقليد

----------


## صمت الفراق

وكل عربيه تدور اصولها من هني.........العربيه بس



أقسام العرب : 
يقسم العرب
الى بائده مثل ( عاد وثمود ) 
والى باقيه
(القحطانيون والعدنانيون) 
أما القحطانيون ويسمون العرب العاربة لأنهم
(أصل العرب) ويعود نسبهم الى يعرب بن قحطان وهم اليمنيون 
المعروفون بعرب الجنوب. 
العدنانيون : ويسمون العرب المستعربة لأنهم 
من البلاد المجاورة.... واختلطوا 
وفدوا إلى الجزيرة العربية 
بأهلها فتعربوا وهم النزاريون والمعديون 
القبائل العربية : 
عرب الجنوب ( القحطانيون ) 
(1) حمير : قضاعة، تنوخ، كلب، جهينة، عذره 
(2) كهلان : طى همدان، عامله، جذام ومنها لخم وكنده..
الازد ومنها ( الغساسنة وخزاعة ) والأوس والخزرج. 
عرب الشمال ( العدنانيون )
(1) مضر : قيس عيلان ومنها ( هوزان، وسليم، وغطفان ومن غطفان :
عبس وذبيان، وتميم، وهديل، 
كنانه ومنها (قريش) 
(2) ربيعة : أسد + وائل ومنها ( بكر، وتغلب ) ومن بكر بنو حنيفة.
ويعود نسب قحطان إلى عابر بن شالخ بن أرفخشذ بن سام بن نوح عليه 
السلام وهو أبو بطون حمير وكهلان
والتبابعة ملوك اليمن.. واللخميين ( ملوك الحيرة ) والغساسنة ملوك
الشام ويعده أهل الانساب أول رجال الجيل
الثاني من أجيال العرب العربة والمتعربة والمستعربة
ويعود نسب العدنانيون إلى..
عدنان بن أدد والذي يتصل نسبه بإسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهما 
السلام. يقال لأبنائة العدنانيين أو النزاريين أو المعديين او العرب
الشماليين. 


والسموحه لاني طولت

----------


## Am Ham00d

لكل العيناتيات شو فوا هذا الرابط ولكل من سمعت عن عينات بس ما شافتها لقيت هذا الرابط على اليوتوب عن عينات وانا زرتها شخصيا مع يدي وعمي وابوي لان اهلنا من صغرنا خبرونا عنها وعن جدودنا رحتها سنة 1992 ولما شفت الفيديو تأثرت وايد بالأخص لانهم مصورين طوي يدوتي وكان معروف انها حاطه قفل عليه بس في الفيديو مهدم مثل حال عينات اللحين بعد ما هدوها الايرانيين وشتتوا كل الي فيها حسبي الله عليهم ونعم الوكيل ولكل من حابه تعرف اكثر عن عرب فارس بس تدخل اليوتوب وتكتب عرب فارس وراح تشوف ادري عورت راسكم بس يتيه مستانسه وحصلت شي عن ارض جدودها خخخخخخخخخخ:



وهذا رابط ثاني بعد عن عينات

----------


## وجه القمــــر

ومنكم نستفيد .. مشكورات خواتي ع المعلومات


بس بسألكم قوم الأميري والفهيم والخوري والخاجة .. هل هم عجم أو من عرب فارس وشو مذهبهم سنة وإلا شيعة ؟؟؟

----------


## الغر الحشيم

> ومنكم نستفيد .. مشكورات خواتي ع المعلومات
> 
> 
> بس بسألكم قوم الأميري والفهيم والخوري والخاجة .. هل هم عجم أو من عرب فارس وشو مذهبهم سنة وإلا شيعة ؟؟؟



العفو حبوبة و لا شكر على واجب ^_^


الأميري و الفهيم و الخوري و الخاجة كلهم عيم بس ما شاء الله عليهم من خيرة الناس .. نحن شخصياً عاشرناهم و جاورناهم و ما شفنا منهم الا كل خير و بالذات خوري و الخاجة نعرفهم من سنيين


بالنسبة لمذهبم الخاجة و خوري سنة لكن الباقين ما عندي فكرة عنهم


و النعم فيهم كلهم

----------


## أحلام علي

فدييييييييييييييييييييييت روحنا والله

^^

وفديت المرازيق

حيييييهم الفوارس

^^

----------


## AL-Zarouni

> لا يا اختي العيم و عرب فارس مب واحد ..هذيل غير و هذيل غير ...
> 
> العيم فرس 
> 
> عرب فارس ناس عرب و و قبايلهم تنتمي للجزيره العربيه و اقري الموضوع فيه معلومات وايد 
> 
> و ما عليج من رمست الجدات الي يقولون اصلنا من المدينه تره هذي رمست كل يداتنا انا شخصيا ما تدش مخي 
> 
> و ثاني شي انتي قلتي سكنوا منطقه اسمها هرمود ..و هذا غلط ...اولا هرمود اسم قبيله.....و كل قبيله من الي ذكرتيهم لها منطقتها الخاصه (( مضاربهم يعني .. قراهم )) 
> ...




حبيبتي هاي رمسة مب يايه من عندي ... نحن مب فرس نحن اصلا من قبايل عربية في السعودية.. وان من انصار المدينة المنورة هم من نشروا السنة في هذي المنطقة يعني هم لهم فضل وفي نشر السنة في جنوب ايران ... و اذا يت على رمستنا اصلا رمستنا فيها وااااااااايد من كلمات عربية ...

واقول لاخت اللي تسأل عن قوم الفهيم اقولج هذيلة من اسياد قرية هرمود ومازالوا وان عبدالرزاق الفهيم الله يرحمه كان من اسياد هرمود وعبدالجليل الفهيم الله يرحمه من خيرة الناس وصاحب بروح الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه

نحن زراعنة معرووووووفين عنا في الشارجة ودبي ... ونحن ولله الحمد خيرة الناس... ليش نيستوا عبدالعزيز الزرعوني ( بوغزوز) كان يزوج عيالكم وكان مصاريف عرس كل عليه... نيستوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


الحمدلله اني عيمية وافتخر

----------


## AL-Zarouni

منوا قال العيم مب اصول عربية ....

[أوائل القبائل المهاجرة من جزيرة العرب إلى الساحل الفارسي المقابل] 


حبيت انزل لكم هالموووضووع لاني لاااحظت ان اغلبية القبايل اللي موجوووده هني نااكره لاصلهاا يعني اتخاااف يقووولون عنهم انهم عيم..ترى يقووولكم[اللي ماله مااضي ماله حاظر] ،، [ولا فرق بين عربي ولا اعجمي الا بالتقوى ]


العباسيون : وهم من ذرية العباس بن عبد المطلب الهاشمي – رضي الله عنه – عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم و أصلهم من مكة المكرمة ثم رحلوا إلى المدينة المنورة وبعدها إنتقلوا إلى بغداد و إتخذوها عاصمة للخلافة العباسية في العراق . وعند الزخف المغولي التتري الذي إجتاح دار الخلافة وقضى عليها في أواخر حكم المعتصم بالله عام 656 هـ فروا من بغداد عن طريق لورستان إلى بلاد فارس و إستقروا في منطقة تدعى " خنج " المعروفة بإسم " خنج بال" , والعباسيون هناك لهم فروع مختلفة منهم من ينتمي إلى المعتصم بالله و منهم من ينتمي لإسماعيل العباسي , كذلك أعمامهم 

المدنيون – المدني : ثاني القبائل العربية التي هاجرت من جزيرة العرب إلى بر فارس , وهم ينتمون إلى بني هاشم عن طريق الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما , وإستقروا في بلدة ملوه "في فارس التي تقع غربي " لنجه "


الأنصار – الأنصاري : وهم من أنصار المدينة المنورة ، وهجروا الجزيرة إلى الجنوب عن طريق القطيف عام 1679 م واتخذوا منطقة "هرمود" مقرا لهم وانتشروا في قراها "هرمود" و"عوض" وانوهي" و " وبستك"و " زرعون " وكوده" وهم معروفين بأسياد الكنج وشيوخ شيخ حضور وشيخ لاور ، من العلماء وشيوخ الدين " و"كرمستج" وانتقل قسم من"آل معين" منهم إلى جزيرة "قشم" برئاسة الشيخ "عبد الله المعيني" واستقروا مع القواسم الذين يحكمون الجزيرة ... واشتهر الأنصار بعلمائهم وكان يرافقهم أيام انتقالهم فخذ من العرب يسمون "الخواجه" استقروا في "خور اللار" ومنه انتشروا في الجنوب


القواسم – القاسمي : إنتقل فخذ من القواسم والذين ينتمون إلى قبيلة عنزة , ومقرهم جنوب العراق بسبب زحف المغول على العراق إلى منطقة عمان وبعدها إستقروا في منطقة " رأس الخيمة " المعروفة آنذاك بإسم " جلفار " , وفي عام 1169 هـ هاجر فخذ من القواسم برئاسة الشيخ صقر القاسمي إلى بر فارس وإتخذوا قرية بستانه مقراً لهم , وبعد سنة تفرق القواسم إلى ثلاث مجموعات الأولى سكنت " كافر خون " و الثاني في مدينة " لجنبة " و يرأسها الشيخ صقر القاسمي , والثالثة إستقرت في جزيرة " قشم " برئاسة الشيخ راشد القاسمي 


آل حرم - الحرمي : وهم يعودون إلى عشيرة ( راضيه ) في جزيرة العرب و سبب تسميتهم بآل الحرم ذلك لأنهم كانوا من سكان الحرم المكي وكانت هجرتهم إلى بر فارس بسبب خلاف وقع بينهم وبين قبيلة ثقيف , وإتخذوا قرية " حالة بند " مقراً لهم وكان برفقتهم في الهجرة بنو تميم وبنو مالك فإستقروا في قرية " جاه مبارك " وإستقر بنو مالك في قرية " الحزه " وكانت الهجرة 1061 هـ 



آل نصوري : وهم من بطن ( الجبور ) وينتمون إلى قبيلة بني خالد, سكنوا الأحساء وكان يرأسهم عند هجرتهم إلى بر فارس الشيخ خالد بن مهنا الجبري وإستقروا في قرية " لكلانده " 



المرازيق : هم من قبيلة ( العجمان ) وهم فرع من آل سليمان سكان الأحساء ونجد , فقد هاجروا عن طريق مسقط , وإستقروا في قرية " كافر خون" وبعدها إنتقوا إلى قرية " مقوه " في عام 1169 هجرية
آل علي العلي : وهم من بطن قبيلة سبيع التي تسكن نجد وانتقلوا إلى بر فارس "شيبكوه " عن طريق القطيف وينتمي جزء منهم إلى عمرو بن سبيع . واتخذ آل علي مكانا يعرف الآن باسم " رأس بستانه" مقرا لهم بعد انتقالهم إلى بر فارس ومنه انتقلوا إلى قرية "دوان الشرقية" ومنها إلى قرية "جارك" 



بنو حماد – الحمادي : من القبائل العربية التي انتقلت إلى بر فارس "شيبكوه" وكانوا يدعون سابقاً " آل حميدي " نسبة إلى كبيرهم حمد بن حميد وهم بطن من الحميديين بالجزيرة العربية ينتمون إلى " جذام "و نقلوا إلى " العديد جنوب قطر في 1543 و سكن قسم منهم " العديد" إلى جوار " العبادلة " الذين سكنوا المنطقة عام 1524 م وعن طريق " رأس أبو عبود " إنتقلوا إلى بر فارس على إثر خلاف مع العبادل وسكنوا في بر فارس في " الأبديات " وكان يرافقهم جمع كبير من أشتات القبائل برئاسة حاتم بن حمود وسمي هذا الجمع بالبدو ثم إنتقلوا إلى قرية " الجزة " و " المجاحيل وسكن البدو "نخيلوه




العبادلة – العبيدلي : وهي قبيلة كبيرة في الجزيرة العربية , من سكان نجد وينتمون إلى عبادلة مطير بطن من شمر وكان إنتقالهم إلى " العديد" سنة 950 هـ تم إنتقل قسم منهم إلى بر فارس عن طريق " رأس بو عبود " سنة 1117 هـ لأسباب عديدة ومنهم من إنتقل إلى ساحل عمان " عجمان ورأس الخيمة " ومنهم من إنتقل إلى العراق و البعض رجع إلى نجد . أما أولاد " عبيد بن حمود بن عبدالله بن حمود " فهم الذين إنتقلوا إلى بر فارس و إستقروا في " بند عبيدل " و " رأس المنصوري " ثم إنتقلوا إلى " صريمان " وبعد فترة تجمعوا في " نخل خلفان 



بني بشر : وهم ينتمون إلى قبيلة ( آل مره ) وقد إنتقلوا من جزيرة العرب بصحبة آل علي, وكان نزولهم في مكان يدعى " رأس بستانة " ومنها إنتقوا إلى قرية " تاوته 



الدواسر : إنتقل من الجزيرة العربية فخذ من أفخاذ الدواسر وكانوا برئاسة مبارك بن محمد الدوسري من وادي الدواسر و إستقروا في قرية نخيلوه , وقد إنظموا إلي قبيلة بني حماد أيام حكم الشيخ علاق الحمادي



كنده – كندي : وكنده هي قبيلة عربية كبيرة هاجرت من جزيرة العرب إلى فارس , و إسم كنده هو ثور بن عفير بن عدي بن الحارث بن يشجب إبن يعرب بن قحطان , وسمي بكنده لأنه كند أباه إي كفر بنعمته , وكنده هذا إبن أخ جذام ولخم وبلاده ياليمن و كان لهم ملك بالحجاز واليمن ومنهم الصحابي الجليل " إمرؤ القيس بن عباس الكندي " رضي الله عنه



عشائر أخرى : بالإضافة إلى عائلات وعشائر نزحت كذلك من الجزيرة العربية و استقرت في بر فارس , ومن هذه العشائر : الخاجه - النجدي - آل سعيد - الخاطر - الحميدي - الخان - الملا ... الذين حكموا منطقة " فرامرزان " وهم أحفاد العرب الفاتحين وقد حكموا المنطقة 250 سنة . ومن أشهر رجالات الملا الشيخ ملا علي و الشيخ عبد الواحد فرامرزي . كذلك نزحت إلى بر فارس بعض العناصر المختلفة التي خالطت عرب فارس وهؤلاء لا يطلق عليهم هولة وليس لهم صلة بهم
...

----------


## نوبدي

> منوا قال العيم مب اصول عربية ....
> 
> [أوائل القبائل المهاجرة من جزيرة العرب إلى الساحل الفارسي المقابل] 
> 
> 
> ...




*عزيزتي عزيزتي وامنو يقول انه اصولكم مب عربيه 

الغاليه بس هل الشي صعب جدا اثباته لكل القبايل مثل الخوري الزرعوني وغيره 

لان فقط بتشوفين هل المعلومات (بخصوص عروبيتكم) بهل الكتابين 

بس نحنا نقول لج 

عرب فارس فئه محدده هاجرت حديثا 

وحياتهم غير 

لغتهم عربيه 

ثقافتهم عربيه 

مناطقنا محدده

واساميهم عربيه 

لو تلاحظين معظم عرب فارس اللي هاجروا حديثا 

يقولون عنكم انكم غير مب لان اي شي

بس لان صدق انتوا مختلفين عنا 

وفي النهايه الغاليه انا اعرف قبايل عرب فارس مستحيل ياخذون 

من العيم (ولو كانوا اغنى الناس) لان لين الحين عندهم انهم غير

وشي ثاني الغاليه هل تعرفين ان بعض قبايل عرب فارس

لين الحين عندهم صلات مع قبايلهم الاصليه!!! 

وبعض القبايل السعوديه للحين يقولون نعرف انكم طلعتوا منا

مثل قبيله النصوري ال خالد (الحواسنه حاليا) ويعرفون اللي طلع منهم 

واسمه وكل شي 

وآخر دليل عندنا اخر كلمه قلتيها عيميه وافتخر

مستحيل وحده من عرب فارس تقول هل الكلمه*

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

والله العرب عرب وين ما راحو وين ما نزحو .. وهالايام بعض الناس تستحي تقول اصلها فتقول حنا اصلنا من مكان الفلاني .. مب شرط الواحد يستعر من اصله .. انا عن نفسي قناعة ذاتية احتقر اي انسان يستحي يقول اصله .. لو يهودي .. 

العرب يعرفون نفسهم زين ما زين .. ما يحتاي نشرح التاريخ للي ما يعرف

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> ومنكم نستفيد .. مشكورات خواتي ع المعلومات
> 
> 
> بس بسألكم قوم الأميري والفهيم والخوري والخاجة .. هل هم عجم أو من عرب فارس وشو مذهبهم سنة وإلا شيعة ؟؟؟


 هذول عيم .. وناس ما عليهم كلام .. ومذهبهم السنة  :Smile:  بس انا مب منهم ..

----------


## الغر الحشيم

> حبيبتي هاي رمسة مب يايه من عندي ... نحن مب فرس نحن اصلا من قبايل عربية في السعودية.. وان من انصار المدينة المنورة هم من نشروا السنة في هذي المنطقة يعني هم لهم فضل وفي نشر السنة في جنوب ايران ... و اذا يت على رمستنا اصلا رمستنا فيها وااااااااايد من كلمات عربية ...
> 
> واقول لاخت اللي تسأل عن قوم الفهيم اقولج هذيلة من اسياد قرية هرمود ومازالوا وان عبدالرزاق الفهيم الله يرحمه كان من اسياد هرمود وعبدالجليل الفهيم الله يرحمه من خيرة الناس وصاحب بروح الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه
> 
> نحن زراعنة معرووووووفين عنا في الشارجة ودبي ... ونحن ولله الحمد خيرة الناس... ليش نيستوا عبدالعزيز الزرعوني ( بوغزوز) كان يزوج عيالكم وكان مصاريف عرس كل عليه... نيستوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> الحمدلله اني عيمية وافتخر



الغالية انتي ليش معصبه ؟ و بعدين منو يكون هذا عبدالعزيز الزروعني ؟!! 


نحن شخصياً ما نعرفه و محد له فضل علينا و محد زوج عيالنا ولا صرف علينا


نحن طول عمارنا عشنا معززين مكرمين و راسنا مرفوع و فحياتنا ما احتجنا حق حد .. و عرب فارس معروفين من القدم بالكرامة و عزة النفس و مستحيل يمدون اياديهم حق حد لو بتذبحهم الحايه


حتى اهالينا و عيال عمومنا اللي ما هاجروا و كانو يطرشولنا مساعدات ؛ ما كنا ناخذ شي منهم و شيوخنا يردونها كلها لان فيهم عزة نفس .. الحين يايه تقولين واحد زرعوني اول مره نسمع اسمه يصرف علينا ؟! 


شو دليلج على هالكلام ؟ وضحي اكثر حبوبه


و لا تعقين رمسه بدون ما تثمنينها لان المثل يقول ( لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك و ان خنته خانك )


انا كنت ساكته وايد و تكلمت بلباقه و اسلوب راقي و ما حبيت اجرح حد و وضحت الفرق بينا و بينكم اكثر عن مره و تكلمت بالمنطق و بالأدلة التاريخية لكن الحين بتخليني اقولج شي ما كنت ابغي اقوله !


بالغصب يعني تتلصقون في عرب فارس ؛ و تلصقونا فيكم ؟! من متى العيم و الزراعنه ينعدون من عرب فارس ؟؟؟ .. والله هزلت ! 


المعلومات اللي قلتي عنها انذكرت في كتابين فقط و كل الباحثين في التاريخ اجمعوا على عدم صحتها (اقصد عدم انتمائكم إلى قبائل عرب فارس و اختلافكم عنهم ، مب قصدي اصولكم العربيه ) و قد تكون أصولكم عربية و مهاجرين من ايام الدولة العباسية لكن غييير عن عرب فارس و ما يخصكم فيهم لان عرب فارس عرب أقحاح 100% و هجرتهم من فترة قصيرة


و بروحج قلتيها : الحمدلله اني عيمية وافتخر 


شو هالردود المتناقضة ؟ تكلمي بالعقل الغالية


السموحه اذا غثيتج بكلامي لكن من دق الباب ياه الجواب =)


و بالنسبة للفرق بين عرب فارس و العيم اقري بعد مره ردي على كلامج صفحة 35 و ان شاء الله تفهمين


تحياتي لج

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

الغر الحشيم .. لا تكبرون السالفة وهي تافهة .. العرب عرب وين ماسارو .. وكل واحد يعرف اصله وفصله زين ما زين .. والي ماله اول اكيد ماله تالي .. وهالايام صعب صعب تلاقين حد يعترف باصله .. مع انه يمشون بالشوارع والمراكز ويرمسون يشفرون بلهجتهم بعد .. مافيها مستحى .. اتمنى محد يزعل من كلامي .. بس انا لو افتح لعمري مجال بتوسع بالموضوع وبجيب لكم الاثباتات والادلة .. <<للعلم انا مب من عرب فارس ولا عيمية .. عربية 100%

----------


## om3laawi

خواتي .. 
والله ماله داعي هالرمسه الموضوع صار فيه تحيزات وايده .. خواتي كلنا خوات .. الزرعونيه اختي سواء كنتي عربيه او عيميه افتخري بأصلج وخلاص .. ماله داعي هالرمسه واختي الغر الحشيم ماله داعي كل هالتعصب .. ؟؟!!
مشن السالفه عادي بلاكن ما تعرفن تتناقشن وكلنا اهل ديره وحده والحين صار عادي العيم ياخذون عرب والعكس؟؟!!
الناس وصلت القمر ونحن نتضارب على هالسوالف؟!! .. الله يهديكـــن.

----------


## ام شامه

> ومنكم نستفيد .. مشكورات خواتي ع المعلومات
> 
> 
> بس بسألكم قوم الأميري والفهيم والخوري والخاجة .. هل هم عجم أو من عرب فارس وشو مذهبهم سنة وإلا شيعة ؟؟؟


(الفہيم والخوري والخآجـﮧ) عيم سنـﮧ

وهآي ألقآب وقبيلٺہم وحده اللـﮯ هـﮯ (الہرمودي) <<< فديييٺہم  :Big Grin: 

وحبيت اوضّح للأخٺ اللـﮯ سألٺ عن قبيلة (الزرعوכּــﮯ)

(الزرآعـכּــﮧ) عيم مب عرب فآرس

مسٺحيل ٺسأليـכּ (زرعوכּـــﮯ) ويقولج غير هآلكلآم

عيم ويفٺخروכּ بأכּـہم عيم

والعيم غير وعرب فآرس غير

----------


## Dloo3t AD

انا اللي احيدة و اعرفة انة قوم الفهيم مش عيم... اصلهم عربي و عاشو في ايران وبعدين انتقلو السعودية.. وبعدين سكنو فالامارات... وهم مش من قبيلة الهرمودي... ونفس ما قالت الاخت الزرعونية انهم كانو عايشين في هرمود...

انا هاللي سمعتة منهم نفسهم... ولو كان غير ها جان مايوزوهم بنات البلادو قبايل ومن اكبر عوايل البلاد بعد...

----------


## للمره 1000

> انا اللي احيدة و اعرفة انة قوم الفهيم مش عيم... اصلهم عربي و عاشو في ايران وبعدين انتقلو السعودية.. وبعدين سكنو فالامارات... وهم مش من قبيلة الهرمودي... ونفس ما قالت الاخت الزرعونية انهم كانو عايشين في هرمود...
> 
>  انا هاللي سمعتة منهم نفسهم... ولو كان غير ها جان مايوزوهم بنات البلادو قبايل ومن اكبر عوايل البلاد بعد...



الا هم عيم حتى النخاع و على فكره هم اصلا شيوخ قبيله الهرمودي ...ما عليج في الفهيم الظبيانين تراهم مستعربين ..تعالي شوفي عيال عمهم الي في باقي الامارات ...

لكن البيزات سوتهم عرب و خلت العرب يقولن عنهم عرب و لولا البيزات ما زوجوهم بناتهم و السموحه

----------


## جمال إنسانة

فدددييييييت العيييم و العرب!!!


مسلمييين و محبييين و موفييين حق الأخوة  :Smile:

----------


## عنـيــــده

Thanks for your report
its nice and simple

----------


## AL-Zarouni

> الغالية انتي ليش معصبه ؟ و بعدين منو يكون هذا عبدالعزيز الزروعني ؟! 
> نحن شخصياً ما نعرفه و محد له فضل علينا و محد زوج عيالنا ولا صرف علينا
> 
> 
> نحن طول عمارنا عشنا معززين مكرمين و راسنا مرفوع و فحياتنا ما احتجنا حق حد .. و عرب فارس معروفين من القدم بالكرامة و عزة النفس و مستحيل يمدون اياديهم حق حد لو بتذبحهم الحايه
> 
> 
> حتى اهالينا و عيال عمومنا اللي ما هاجروا و كانو يطرشولنا مساعدات ؛ ما كنا ناخذ شي منهم و شيوخنا يردونها كلها لان فيهم عزة نفس .. الحين يايه تقولين واحد زرعوني اول مره نسمع اسمه يصرف علينا ؟! 
> 
> ...



الغالية ليش عصبية ... انا لي راي وقلتها ... انتوا اللي هجرتكم جديدة مب نحن ...

الغالية اسمحي لي انا غلطت بالمعلومة 

التاجر عبدالرحيم عبدالعزيز الزرعوني لقبه ( بو غزوز) 

هذا اللي كان يصرف مصاريف العرس الجماعي حق شبابنا في الامارات ... ليش انتي وين عايشة ؟؟

نحن ما نتلصق فيكم شو نبى فيكم ... الحمدلله نحن في خير ونعمة مب محتاجينكم ...

انا قصدي مثل انتوا فيكم اصول عربية نحن بعد بعد فينا اصول عربية ...

والكلمة عيميه مب عايبنج حطي في بالج انهم صدق عيم بس فيهم اصول عربية من زمان بعيد ...

واذا يت على لغة لغتنا فيها واااااااااايد من كلمات محلية ... اصلا انتواااا واااايد زوتوها ... 

ليش الحين عبدالجليل الفهيم الله يرحمه عيمي ....؟؟؟؟

شوفي عياله منوا ماخذين ؟؟؟ الحين عرب ما ياخذون العيم ... اصلا يتمنون بنات العيم من جمالهم واناقتهم ....

الله يهديج ... وانا بعد بقولج انا عيمية وافتخر .. 

تحياتي .... الزرعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــونيه حتى النخاع

----------


## بنت سلوم

اقوووووووووووووووووووول 
عورتوا راسنا ويا العرب وعرب فارس والعيم خخخخخخخخخخ

اقولكم لا تتكلمون وااااااايد عن الاصول راسكم بيعوركم ترى  :Smile: 

"لا فرق بين عربي وعجمي الا بالتقوى "


انا عن نفسي ما اعرف واااااايد فالاصول بس افتخر اني بنت عرب ومتزوجة "عيييييييمي"
فديته والله خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## &المزيونه&

تسلمين الغلا ع الموضوع القيم ............................

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

الحمدلله على نعمه الاسلام

----------


## حور العين1

_والنعم فيهم والسبع تنعااااام حريم والله ما شاءلله تبارك الله وما عليهم كلام لان جيرانا من هالمناطق ووايد زينين وقمه في الاخلاق ما شاءلله عليهم الله يحفظ اليميع يااااارب .._

----------


## Dloo3t AD

> الا هم عيم حتى النخاع و على فكره هم اصلا شيوخ قبيله الهرمودي ...ما عليج في الفهيم الظبيانين تراهم مستعربين ..تعالي شوفي عيال عمهم الي في باقي الامارات ...
> 
> لكن البيزات سوتهم عرب و خلت العرب يقولن عنهم عرب و لولا البيزات ما زوجوهم بناتهم و السموحه


حبيبتي العرب مازوجوهم عشان البيزات...زوجوهم عشان اخلاقهم ودينهم.. و بعدين من اول يوم خذو بنات الناس ماكان عندهم بيزات اللا عقب يوم كون عبدالجليل تجارتة... وعشان يكون في علمج الفهيم اللي في بوظبي غير عن الفهيم اللي في الامارات الثانية او دبي و الشارجة...

وكلن يرا الناس بعين طبعة.... مش الفلوس اللي تسوي الناس عرب

----------


## AL-Zarouni

> حبيبتي العرب مازوجوهم عشان البيزات...زوجوهم عشان اخلاقهم ودينهم.. و بعدين من اول يوم خذو بنات الناس ماكان عندهم بيزات اللا عقب يوم كون عبدالجليل تجارتة... وعشان يكون في علمج الفهيم اللي في بوظبي غير عن الفهيم اللي في الامارات الثانية او دبي و الشارجة...
> 
> وكلن يرا الناس بعين طبعة.... مش الفلوس اللي تسوي الناس عرب



انا اول مرة اسمع الفهيم منقسمين الى قسمين 

الغالية كلهم وااااحد والله سبحانه وتعالى وااااحد..

الغالية وانا بعد معاج مب بنات العرب مب زوجينهم عسب بيزات عسب دينهم واخلاقهم والحمدلله 

بس الغالية على حسب احتكاكي بعائلة الفهيم كلهم نفس شي ... تقدرين اتقولين عيال عموم 

دمتي بود

----------


## أمورة

انا من عرب بني ياس و ريلي الله يحفظه من عرب فارس

و النعم فيهم عرب فارس بس فيه فرق بين عرب فارس و العيم (العجم) على حد علمي

عرب فارس نفس عادات و تقاليد عرب الجزيره

و العيم لهم عاداتهم بروحهم و ها الكلام قالولي اياه عرف فارس و هم طبعا ادرى لانهم يايين من هناك.

في النهايه اهم شي انا كلنا نجتمع تحت راية التوحيد ان لا اله الا الله و ان محمد رسول الله

----------


## فديت اماراتي

بلااااكن تضاااربن ..العرب معرووووفين وعرب فاارس معروفين والعيم معروفين والعمانين واليمنين معروفين..
يعني الناااس كلها تعرف شو مرد القبيله ..وخصه العرب يعرفون اذا هذا من العرب وعرب فارس يعرفون منو عااش وياهم..كل شيىء وااااضح..والاواحد لااازم يفتخر بأصله..
حسيت في بنات هالمعلومات يديده عليهم..
ترى فرق كبيييييييييير بين عرب فارس والعيم..
عرب فاارس هم عرب وهاجروا لسواحل فارس..وما تأثروا بالرمسه يعني يدودهم ويدود يدودهم يرمسون عربي اميه بالميه.. وسمر وحنطيين..

----------


## AL-Zarouni

> بس العيم .. ايرانيين ولا يخصهم بعرب فارس موليه ... مع احترامي لهم .. وانا ما اقصد شي .. بس قلت بوضح الفرق امبينهم .



شـــــــــــو نحن ايرانين ... ليش اتشوفينا نضرب على صدورنا كل عاشورا ...


الغالية .. نحن اصولنا عربية اللي مب عايبنها ما تتكلم .... 

بسكم انتوا عرب فارس، محد لبس برقع غيركم في ايران ... ليش نسيتي بلوش .. نسيتي بندر عباس... ترا لبسهم مثل لبسكم جلابية وسراويل بادلة وبراقع .. ولا شو رايج ... 

وانا ام ريل اختي بلوشية الين الحين تلبس برقع؟؟؟ يعني هاي ايرانية ؟؟؟

استغفرالله العظيم...

----------


## بـنـوتـه

موضوع حلو .. 
يمكن العرب اللي عاشوا هناك ماحبوا يظهرون من بلادهم بعد الاستعمار وحافظوا على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم .. 
فالنهايه كلنا عرب .. والله يحفظ الاراضي العربيه كلها ان شاء الله

----------


## قيثارة

استهدو بالله شو صار قلبتو الموضوع لضاربه 

خلونا نستفيد من بعض بدون تجريح والاستهانه فبعض

المهم شوفو هالمقاطع حصلتها في النت وايد حلوووووة 







ولي عوده بالمقاطع

----------


## AL-Zarouni

> اختي .. استهدي بالله .. كلتيني الله يهداج 
> انا لا من عرب فارس ولا عيميه .. بس هالشي معروف امبينا .. نحن ندري بهالشي واعتقد كل الناس !
> وما فيهم شي الايرانيين .. وما قلت انكم شيعه .
> 
> لا اختي .. سمحيلي العيم عمرهم ما كانوا عرب .. العيم ايرانيين ابا عن جد .. لكن عرب فارس هم اللي ترجع اصولهم للعرب. 
> 
> المفروض الانسان يفتخر باصله ... يعني ايراني شو فيها .. عادي .. بس هب انه ايي ويقول انه اصلي عربي .. ويختلط الحابل بالنابل !! .. هذا شخص مستعر من اصله ويبا يتهرب من الواقع
> 
> والسموحه


الغالية نحن من متى كنا ايرنين..... لو كنت ايرانية اشحقه يالسة هني .. 

واذا كنت ايرانية جان ما امي وابوي يتكلمون ( فارسي )

واذا كنت ايرانية احتفل باعيادهم 

واذا كنت ايرانية كل مرة ازور مواتهم 

اختي نحن مب ايرانيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------

